# Schlammsauger Eigenbau



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Nov. 2010)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

Piddel hat es schon angesprochen, Die Schlammsauger sind nicht das gelbe vom Ei, zumindest Meiner. 

Aus dem Grund überlege ich auch, wie man das besser hinbekommen kann. 

Bedingungen sind eigentlich folgende:

- Das System sollte alleine laufen
- Soweit filtern, das man es ohne Probleme in den Filter leiten kann
- Mobil sein
- Die Tierchen schonen 
- Korngröße (Seerosenblätter?)

Probleme:

Als größtes Problem sehe ich die Förderhöhe, (Wenn das ganze mobil sein soll). 
Das lässt sich lösen in dem man die Pumpe in den Teich hängt (Was nicht zu den Favoriten gehört). 


Ich grübel da mal drüber nach und hoffe, der schwarze Peter ist noch dabei um hier richtig geniale Lösungen zu entwickeln.

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Gute Idee, dann aber bitte auch das Gewicht bedenken, wenn dann wieder ein 50 l fassender Schmutzfangbehälter hinten dran hängt, kriegt so mancher Probleme , das Ding über den Rasen, um den Teich hinter sich herzurakeln


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Jolantha,

das habe ich wohl falsch formuliert. Mit mobil meinte ich nicht rumschleppen, sondern Schlammsauger hintellen -> x Stunden pumpen lassen -> Teich sauber -> Schlammsauger wegräumen. 

Ich will auch nicht mit ner Regentonne auf dem Rücken um den Teich flitzen...

Ne Idee habe ich noch nicht. Vielleich, wenn ich den Schlammsauger in eine Regentonne integrieren könnte, das muß ich mir aber noch anschauen... 

Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht der einzige, den die Schlammsaugerei samt Techik nervt. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi, Thomas, wo soll ich den denn bei meiner Grundfläche von ca. 50 m²  hinstellen ????


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Jolantha, schaun wir mal, was rauskommt. Wenn es mit Regentonnen wird, kannst Du die ja wieder unter die Dachrinne schieben.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Turbo (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo

Soll es automatisch sein, wirst du etwas in dieser Art benötigen. 
Dafür gibt es einen Saugschlauch und einen Filterkorb der in den Teich gehängt werden kann.

Es muss ja nicht gleich solch eine Luxuslösung sein. 
Mein Oase Pondovac 4 Sauger ist wirklich nicht das wahre vom Ei. 
Dünkt mich das betteln versäumt.


----------



## danyvet (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo!

Da häng ich mich jetzt mal dran, denn wie ein tierchenschonender Schlammsauger funktionieren soll, interessiert mich brennendst


----------



## fbr (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomas,
den Schlammsauger selbst willst Du aber schon bedienen oder soll es eine Roboter sein?

Ich verwende dieses Teile und pumpe den Schlamm in den Kanal


----------



## HOBI (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

@fbr: welchen Teichsauger hast Du da genau und wie bist Du zufrieden bei der Verwendung auf Kies und auf Folie?
Bin selbst grad auf der Suche nach einem Teichsauger und am überlegen, ob ich mir so einen Tapier5000 leisten soll oder obs ein günstigerer auch tut...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

fangen wir mal an:

@Turbo, die Luxusversion muß es wirklich nicht sein, zumal das Ding 1 mal im Jahr im Betrieb ist.

@fbr, Auch zu fett, aber sicher sehr effektiv. 
In den Kanal pumpen will ich das Wasser auch nicht. Hier im Forum habe ich gelernt, das der Wasserwechsel nur die letzte Lösung ist. Das habe ich anfänglich nicht geglaubt, aber es stimmt. Aus dem Grund ist das Teichwasser heilig und muß fein sauber wieder zurück.
Ein Roboter muß es auch nicht sein.

@danyvet, Durch die Art der Pumpe und Filterung kann man sehen, das möglichst vielLeben wieder in den Teich kommt.

@Hobby, Es ist ein Aqua- irgendwas, keine Ahnung. Das Problem sind die Auffangbehälter. 
Der fast 35 Liter. Das bedeutet anschalten 35 l Pumpen -> enteeren -> anschalten -> 35 l Pumpen -> entleeren usw, das nervt und man kommt nicht wirklich voran.

Wenn man den Schlammsaugerkopf auf eine Regentonne montieren könnte, könnte man 250 Liter pumpen, 2 Tage stehen lassen und dann Tiere samt Wasser wieder in den Teich. Dann wieder ein Stück saugen,... 

Besser wäre, wenn mann gleich den groben Unrat rausfiltern und wieder zurück. 

Ideen habe ich noch keine, drum die Frage hier.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

@ Gartenteichumbauer:
Die Sache mit einer Mülltonne (statt des Regenfasses) hatte ich schon versucht - Fehlschlag.
Wenn so ein Saugteil loslegt ist in 2-3 Minuten auch ein 300 Liter Fass voll und in der Zeit schafft man doch nichts!
Die Idee über ein Compactsieve mit einem Feinfilter über dem Ausgang die Brühe zurückzuleiten ist schon besser (wie es überteuert im teichsaugershop angeboten wird).

Gruß Nori


----------



## fbr (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



> welchen Teichsauger hast Du da genau und wie bist Du zufrieden bei der Verwendung auf Kies und auf Folie?


Das ist ein Sauger der zum Pumpen (Impeller) von Traubenmaische verwendet wird. Bei ebee um €850  
Kies sind kein Problem dafür habe ich den Vorfilter (ganz normaler großer glaube 2" ohne die Filtereinheit) 
Damit sauge ich meine Sandsteinplatten am Boden und den Tuffstein/Granit im Schwimmbereich ab.



> In den Kanal pumpen will ich das Wasser auch nicht.


Du kannst es auch zuerst über ein Spaltsieb und dann über den Vliesser zurück in den Teich laufen lassen wenn Du möchtest. Nur beim Absaugen des Bodens kostet die Suppe mehr als das Fleisch! 
Im Flachwasserbereich mache ich es über den Skimmer zum Spaltsieb weiter zum Mamo zurück in den Teich. Denn da ist der Zeitaufwand/Wassermenge bis alles sauber ist zu groß.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

@Nori, Danke, dass Du es chon getestet hast.  Un nu?

Der Compactsieve hat einen großen Nachteil, zu teuer, wie auch die Maischenpumpe. 

Das muß man doch selber hinbekommen.

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## dersil (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo an alle

sowashier?

klingt doch gut ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Das Thema heist doch Schlammsauger Eigenbau...

200 Euro für ein Gerät, was man 1 mal im Jahr aus der letzten Ecke rauskramt... zuviel.


----------



## dersil (8. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Technik und Eigenbau
wird schwer zu machen sein - komplett mein ich

oder soll Pumpe/Sauger selber gebaut werden?

Die Lösung wäre ein komplettes Gefälle zum Bodengrund + Bodenablauf + Schwerkraftfilter


----------



## Nori (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Das Problem bei dem Vorschlag von dersil ist der Rückführbehälter - der wird meiner Meinung nach schnell verstopfen.
Mein Versuchsaufbau war aber ähnlich - der Venturisauger mit Kärcherantrieb (hab ich in der Bucht für unter 40,- Euro ersteigert) pumpte über eine PPI 10 Filtermatte in einen Müllbehälter (der ja dank Räder auch fahrbar ist) - eine Schmutzwasserpumpe in der Tonne förderte das vom Grobschmutz befreite Wasser wieder in den Teich oder in den Garten.
An der Filtermatte fingen die Probleme schon an - vielleicht funktioniert es mit einem etwas groberen Filter wie z.b. einem Edelstahlsieb (ist ja im Gegensatz zum Spaltsieb als Meterware recht günstig zu beziehen).
Das verbleibende Wasser bringt jedenfalls auch wieder schön gelösten Schmutz in den Teich zurück, so das sich nach einiger Zeit wieder eine Schmoderschicht bildet - deshalb
pumpe ich das Wasser nur noch in den Garten und fülle dann mit Leitungswasser nach (was dem KD-Wert auch gut tut)!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Annett (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomas.


Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ....
> In den Kanal pumpen will ich das Wasser auch nicht. *Hier im Forum habe ich gelernt, das der Wasserwechsel nur die letzte Lösung ist.* Das habe ich anfänglich nicht geglaubt, aber es stimmt. Aus dem Grund ist das Teichwasser heilig und muß fein sauber wieder zurück.
> ....


Das verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz. 
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach da sollte man da schon Unterschiede in Bezug auf Teichbesatz und Wechselwasser (Qualität) machen.
Wenn man im Sommer beispielsweise immer nur das Verdunstete auffüllt (Regenwasser mal außen vor), dann werden die im Wasser gelösten Ionen immer mehr und der Leitwert dürfte auf Dauer ansteigen. Das ist dann das Gleiche, wie in einem AQ, bei dem der Halter zu faul ist und nur auffüllt. 

Wenn man natürlich nur nitrat-/phosphathaltiges Wechselwasser zur Verfügung hat, dann sieht die Sache etwas anders aus. Solche Wasserwechsel könnten dann immer wieder neue Algenblüten hervorrufen. Dort sollte man auf sauberes Regenwasser umschwenken. 
Ansonsten sehe ich das mit dem "heiligen Teichwasser" weniger verbissen - bei den Teichen/Weihern ohne Folie oder in der Donauaue (die uns hier ja immer wieder als  Vergleich nahegelegt wird) ist auch ein stetiger, langsamer Wasseraustausch (Grundwasser) gegeben.

EDIT: Du wirst das Wasser eines Schlammsaugers nur unter extremen Aufwand wirklich so sauber bekommen, dass eine Rückführung keinen Algenwuchs begünstigt. Es gehen einfach zu viele Nährstoffe in Lösung bzw. es entstehen kleinste, feine Partikel...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo alle zusammen,

hier mein erster Entwurf:

 

Das Ganze ist mit vorhandenen Komponenten aufgebaut. 
2 Regentonnen 
1 Schlammsauger
1 Tauchpumpe

@ Annette

Bei mir ist es so angelegt, dass dass Regenwasser von 1 Dach Wasser wechselt und beim sprengen Frischwasser zugepumpt wird.
So wird permanent ein wenig Wasser gewechselt. Was ich vermeiden will, dass ist 2000 Liter abpumpe und wieder auffülle. Das hat, wie Du weißt meist zur Folge, dass es im Teich grünt und blüht.
Deswegen will ich mein Wasser wieder zurück. 

Den Aufwand gilt es zu minimieren. Den Entwurf sehe ich nicht so aufwendig. 2 Tonnen rangezottelt -> Pumpen andocken - Filtermatten reinwerfen und los gehts, wenns denn funtzt.

Grüße

Thomas

EDIT: Die Räder sind wichtig, ist mir gerade aufgefallen. Sackkarren lösen das Problem und sind vorhanden.


----------



## fbr (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



> Den Aufwand gilt es zu minimieren. Den Entwurf sehe ich nicht so aufwendig. 2 Tonnen rangezottelt -> Pumpen andocken - Filtermatten reinwerfen und los gehts, wenns denn funtzt.


Funtzt wie lange?
5 Minuten bis die Filermatte zu ist? 
Dann alles raus reinigen und den nächsten Durchgang staretn, na dann viel Spass
Da brauchst Du für die 20.000 Liter locker ein ganzes Wochenende (Freitag 7:00 bis Sonntag Sonnenuntergang) 



> EDIT: Du wirst das Wasser eines Schlammsaugers nur unter extremen Aufwand wirklich so sauber bekommen, dass eine Rückführung keinen Algenwuchs begünstigt. Es gehen einfach zu viele Nährstoffe in Lösung bzw. es entstehen kleinste, feine Partikel...


100 % Zustimmung  Da kostet die Suppe dann mehr als das Fleisch.
Da klinke ich mich aus und wünsche Dir viel Spass beim reinigen mit einer Anlage wo  €200 schon zuviel für einen Sauger/Pumpe sind :sorry


----------



## Nori (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

@ Thomas:
Wie schauen dennn deine Wasserwerte aus wenn du stetig mit Regenwasser nachfüllst?
Bei mir ist es ähnlich - da läuft auch das Regenwasser über einen 2-Wege-Umschalter in der Regenrinne in den Teich - ich habe ansonsten prima Wasserwerte, nur ist das Wasser etwas "weich".
Ich werde heuer mal versuchsweise eine Muschelgrit-Kur machen, d.h. ich werde mal 2 Säcke über den Winter in den Teich hängen und im Frühjahr werde ich 2 Säckchen mit Schaumstoffwürfeln aus dem Filter gegen 2 mit __ Muscheln austauschen.
Man merkt schon, dass ich heuer nichts abgesaugt habe und dadurch kein Leitungswasser in den Teich kam.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

@fbr

200 Euro sind zu teuer. Wenn ich es für sonstetwas gebrauchen könnte würde ich das ausgeben. Mich ärgert schon, dass ich den Schlammsauger gekauft habe. 
Die Skizze sieht eine 3 - 4 stufige Filterung vor und wird letzlich noch durch den Filter gejagt, bevor es in den Teich plätschert. 
Evtl. könnte man eine 3. Tonne anbinden, dann ist Platz für 500 Liter Müll. Soviel ist nicht im Teich. (So skepptisch sehe ich das eigentlich nicht.)

@Nori

Die Wasserwerte sind richtig gut, das Wasser ist glasklar und Algenprobleme habe ich keine. 
Bei mir habe ich einen Strang vom Brunnen in den Teichfilter gelegt. Der ist immer ein wenig aufgedreht. So bekommt der Teich immer ein wenig Frischwasser, wenn die Pumpe läuft. (Beim sprengen, z.B.).
Das Regenwasser nehme ich auch nicht direkt aus der Dachrinne, sondern muß ersteinmal durch einen 8 Meter Bach in den Teich. Da der Bach aus einer Anordnung von Staustufen besteht dauert es sehr Lange bis das Wasser im Teich ankommt. 
Mit den Muscheln im Teich kann man ja grundsätzlich nichts falsch machen (hat glaube ich Jürgen mal geschrieben), da nur abgebaut wird, was benötigt wird. Ich habe Eierschalen am Dachrinneneilauf untergemischt. 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## fbr (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



> Mich ärgert schon, dass ich den Schlammsauger gekauft habe.


Dann verkauf ihn doch bei ebee und kauf Dir was gescheites


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Liebe Teich-Heimwerker!
Nicht zuletzt, weil ich ja überhaupt keinen Filter betreibe 
(außer halt den Skimmer, über den die Mammutpumpe alles ins Röhricht pumpt),
vermorchteln viele Blätter meiner zahlreichen Obstbäume im Teich,
was ordentliche Schlammmengen hinterlässt.
Der Schwimmteil des Teiches hat ein U-förmiges Profil 16 x 5 m) ohne Substrat, 
dessen tiefster Teil gleichmäßig von 2,8 auf 3,8 m anfällt.
Der erstaunlich dünnflüssige Schlamm sammelt sich somit auf einer Fläche von ca. 2 x 5 m an,
wo er pro Jahr ca. 10 cm zulegt.
Die Milchmädchenrechnung ergibt somit erschütternde 1 m³ Schlamm pro Jahr
und weil ich doch tendenziell eher faul bin (und der Schlamm da unten eh schön weit weg ist),
stürz ich mich da nur alle 2 ... 3 Jahre drüber:
2 ... 3 m³ machen´s aber auch nicht lustiger.

Was tun sprach Franz?
Ursprünglich wollte ich natürlich mit der von mir bevorzugten Mammutpumpe ran,
aber das dazu erforderliche 6 m lange Rohr (Quadratwurzel aus ca. 4² plus  3² und dann noch 1 m für´s Greifen)
musste bei ca. 4 ... 5 cm Durchmesser zwar leicht, aber dennoch unbedingt steif sein;
ich hab keines gefunden.

Dann bin ich mit Tauchbrille, 750 W-Fäkalienpumpe und 5 kg __ Blei am Gurt reingesprungen
(keine Flossen um möglichst wenig aufzuwühlen!) und hab unten die Pumpe geführt.
Die Idee war, den Schlamm in ein 200 l-Fass zu pumpen, 
dort absetzen zu lassen und das Wasser wieder in den Teich zu lassen.
Das habe ich nach kurzer Zeit verworfen: Der Schlamm sedimentierte zu langsam.
Drum hat meine Frau dann oben per Schlauch die Hecke und das Gemüsebeet gedüngt.
Jetzt hab ich ja schon ein überduchschnittliches Lungenvolumen und bin immer rauf und runter;
teilweise hab ich die Pumpe positioniert, teilweise den Schlamm mit der Hand hergeschoben.
Das Handling der Pumpe war dabei durch den 2"-Schlauch reichlich sperrig. 
Die Sichtweite ist nach kurzer Zeit auf unter 10 cm gefallen 
und die Pumpe hat immer wieder Kiesel, die die Kinder hineingeworfen haben, angesaugt.
35 mm packt die problemlos, aber da waren auch größere dabei, die die Sache immer wieder verstopft haben:
Auftauchen, reinigen, abtauchen - ich war nach kurzer Zeit ziemlich fertig
und man glaubert´s nicht: Völlig ohne Sicht kann man sich auch auf 16x 5 m verirren.
Irgendwann ist der Schlauch von der Pumpe gerutscht (man spart eben nicht am Schlauchbinder!)
was zwar das Handling der Pumpe gewaltig verbesserte und auch die Schlammmenge kurzzeitig verringerte,
aber nicht zweckdienlich war (Sicht ABSOLUT Null im ABSOLUTEN Dunkel!).
Meine Frau stand ratlos mit einem 2. Schlauchende da 
und der Teich verwandelte sich in kürzester Zeit in eine stinkende Kloake.
(Insensives Belüften durch einen 2 Tage spritzenden Springbrunnen retteten die Biologie;
der Teich brauchte gute 2 Wochen zur Erholung; ich stank trotz x-fachem Duschen 2 Tage nach Kanal.)
Fazit:
Geringer Erfolg

2. Versuch - 2 Jahre später:
Gleiche Pumpe, gleiche Taktik, mehr Luft ... wie?
Ich habe mit ein Kampftauchgerät (4 l-Flasche, erste Stufe, Atemregler + sonst nichts) zusammengebaut;
jaaaa - DAS war weit entspannender! 
... aber immer noch der anstrengenste Tauchgang, den ich bisher absolviert habe
und  - wenn ich ehrlich bin - immer noch nicht total befriedigend.

Wenn´s dann wieder fällig ist (und das ist es langsam), 
werde ich versuchen, einen 1 m breiten Schlitten aus Kunststoff oder Alublech
mit der Pumpe drauf montiert am Schlauch über den Schlamm ziehen
(in der Hoffnung, dass keine Steine mehr drin sind) - 100% Schlamm muss ja nicht weg.
Sollte das nicht klappen, hupft wieder der Scharze Peter mit dem Kampftauchgerät rein.



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> In den Kanal pumpen will ich das Wasser auch nicht. Hier im Forum habe ich gelernt, das der Wasserwechsel nur die letzte Lösung ist. Das habe ich anfänglich nicht geglaubt, aber es stimmt. Aus dem Grund ist das Teichwasser heilig und muß fein sauber wieder zurück.
> 
> Wenn man den Schlammsaugerkopf auf eine Regentonne montieren könnte, könnte man 250 Liter pumpen, 2 Tage stehen lassen und dann Tiere samt Wasser wieder in den Teich. Dann wieder ein Stück saugen,...
> 
> Besser wäre, wenn mann gleich den groben Unrat rausfiltern und wieder zurück.


Verständliche, fromme Wünsche,
aber leider nicht realisierbar: 
Der durch die Pumpe aufgequirlte Schlamm bildet mit dem Wasser eine erschütternd stabile Phase,
die völlig anaerob ist - DAS Wasser WILL man nicht wieder im Teich haben - glaubt mir!
Es stellt jedoch einen hervorragenden Dünger dar, der im ganzen Garten eingesetzt werden kann
und keine Sorge: Der Wassergehalt ist derartig hoch, dass da an Volumen fast nix übrigbleibt!


----------



## koifischfan (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

In einem anderen Thread wollte doch jemand eine Tauchpumpe außerhalb des Teiches platzieren und dabei absaugen. Darauf baue ich mal auf.

Die Tauchpumpe muß in ein dichtes Gefäß. Dazu würde ich so einen Tonnenfilter vom Baumarkt nehmen. Gibt es verschiedenen Größen und hat einen Schraubdeckel mit Dichtung. Meine hat etwa 60 Liter.
Die beiden Löcher werden vergrößert und mit einem Schlauchflansch versehen. Der Stecker der Pumpe wird abgeschnitten. Mit einer IP 65-Verschraubung wird das Kabel nach draußen gebracht, feuchter Stecker wieder montiert.

An den Saugschlauch muß etwas düsenartiges montiert werden, vielleicht eine einfache Staubsaugerdüse. Als Schläuche dachte ich die Transparenten, spiralförmigen. Die Größe müßte man ausprobieren. Druckseitig würde ich erst einmal in eine Regentonne pumpen.

Und nein, bei mir werden fast keine Tonnen geschleppt. Die Regentonne steht in der Nähe des Teiches. Es muß nur die Saugtonne, Gewicht vielleicht 5kg, im See versenkt werden.


----------



## Nori (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

@ koifischfan:
Abgeschnittener Stecker wieder montiert - dann aber nur noch IP 44, oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## koifischfan (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hab gerade keinen da zum gucken, kann aber schon sein. Deswegen schrieb ich auch 'feuchter', hinten also mit Gummitülle.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (9. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo alle zusammen,

@fbr Warum sollte ich noch mehr Geld ausgeben für eine Pumpe die den von mir angestrebten Zweck ebenso nicht erfüllt? Also, es bleibt dabei -> zu teuer

@schwarzer Peter
Mal wieder ein klassischer schwarzer Peter Vorschlag. Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, wo bekomme ich einen Tiefseetauchanzug her?  

@Koifischfan Den Thread von Piddel habe ich auch gelesen. Was ich an Deinem Vorschlag nicht verstehe, wie meinst Du das mit:
Die Regentonne steht in der Nähe des Teiches. Es muß nur die Saugtonne, Gewicht vielleicht 5kg, im See versenkt werden.


So jetzt nochmal zu meinen Wassererhaltungsvorsätzen: 

Früher hatte ich einen Teich direkt im Wald unter 8-9 10 Meter Tannen (sehr idylisch). An diesem Standort habe ich die Sprenger an den Teich gekoppelt und das Nährstoffreiche Wasser auf die Beete gebracht. Dann habe ich den Teich immer wieder mit Frischwasser aufgefüllt. So hatte der Teich in jede Wochen einen Wasserwechsel, aber der Teich war nicht in den Griff zu bekommen.

Dann habe ich den Teich umgebaut und keine Bäume mehr weit und breit. Heute Pumpe ich regelmäßig ein wenig Frischwasser zu (wie in der Donauaue ) und habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem Wasser. 
Vor 2 Jahren wollte meine Frau, das alles schön geputzt wird. Also habe ich ca 10-15% des Wassers abgepumpt und wieder aufgefüllt. Das Ergebnis ist, das es lange dauert, bis der Teich wieder im Gleichgewicht ist und das will ich mir ersparen.

Nun bin ich überhaupt kein Fan von UV Bestrahlung und großen Fördermengen, also muß das Wasser wieder zurück. Der Schlamm ist nicht so schlimm (wie er mal war) also filterbar. Ich denk schon.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

@ Franz:
Das kann ich nur bestätigen - vor allem dein letzter Absatz stimmt zu 100%.

Ich war übrigens auch schon öfters in dieser Mission im Wasser - vor allem Anfang April und Ende Oktober - bin deshalb auch schon im Besitz eines mittlerweile recht engen Neopren-Outfits!

@ Thomas:
Wenn du eh das Nachfüllwasser (Brunnen) für lau hast gäbe es für mich keine Frage wass mit dem Schmodderwasser zu machen ist.
Dein Teich-Volumen verträgt doch bestimmt einige m³ Brunnenwasser ohne gleich aus dem Gleichgewicht zu geraten.
Übrigens: Von welcher Art Teichsauger sprichst du - wenn es so ein Teil mit Ablaufschlauch und Sammelbehälter ist wirst du sicherlich schon bemerkt haben, dass die Saugleistung ohne Verwendung des Ablaufschlauches um ein gutes höher ist (hab mir mal so ein Teil ausgeliehen und dann aber beschlossen, dass das nichts für mich ist) - nur bekommt man so halt zeitmässig nichts gebacken!

@ koifischfan:
Warum nicht gleich einen Saugschlauch an der Pumpe befestigen - untere Abdeckung der Tauchpumpe abbauen (wenn das geht) und einen Saugschlauch anschließen - dann spart man sich den dichten Behälter.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Nori,

Der Franz hat schon Recht, wenn es wirklich dicke Pampe ist. Einen Teil muß man sicher verdüngen. Aber den größten Teil Wasser kann wiederverwenden. Der Teich besteht ja letzlich nicht nur aus den Teichgrund. (Ich habe es ja schon angedeutet, dass ich mich bestens mit vermorderten Teichen auskenne).

Mit dem Nachfüllwasser ist (technich) kein Problem, aber der Teich blüht im zarten grün, das ist so. 
Ich betreibe keinen Filter im Dauerbetrieb und bestrahle das Wasser auch nicht, um es Algenfrei zu bekommen. 

Hätte ich schwerste Filtertechnik die das Ganze in einer Woche wieder in Ordnung bringt würde ich zustimmen. Habe ich aber nicht.

Letztlich wollte ich hier eigentlich eine Sammlung von Bauvorschlägen wie man das Ganze am Besten aufbauen könnte. 

Pumpe am Strick und Taucheranzug sind ja schon mal Zwei.
Wobei Pumpe am Strick das Leben im Teich zu Meeresfrüchtepüree verarbeitet. Also nicht so gut.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## koifischfan (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau (Skizze)*



> Warum nicht gleich einen Saugschlauch an der Pumpe befestigen - untere Abdeckung der Tauchpumpe abbauen (wenn das geht) und einen Saugschlauch anschließen


Ich weiß nicht, wie ich an eine runde Platte mit Loch ein Schlauch haltbar befestigt bekomme.
Einen Schlauchflansch ankleben? Das hält nicht dauerhaft. Ist die Pumpe einmal defekt, müßte es wiederholt werden und die Garantie ist im Eimer.

PS: In jedem Fall muß es eine Schmutzwasserpumpe sein.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Koifichfan,

jetzt bin ich dahinter gekommen, wie Du das meinst. Mich hat die Tonne die Du im Teich versenken willlst irritiert.

Warum nicht die Tauchpumpe in ein Rohr stopfen. Das Rohr kann man ja verjüngen oder einen Schlauch andocken. 

  

Wenns denn funtzt ist es nicht Tierfreundlich. Alles was da durch geht wird geschreddert.

Wirklich gut der Gedanke.

Grüße

Thomas

Upps, Deine Zeichnung ist neu...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Es gibt AUSSCHLIESSLICH 3 Möglichkeiten, um tierfreundlich den Schlamm abzupumpen:

das Schwerkraftsystem (wird´s ned derschleppen)
den Saugtankwagen (für Radikale)
die Mammutpumpe
... und die pumpt WUNDERPRÄCHTIG Schlamm bei absoluter Tierfreundlichkeit.
Allerdings denke ich, dass mit Ausnahme SEHR wenig sauerstoffbedürftiger Tiere
alle anderen relativ schnell über den Jordan gehen werden,
bevor die Soße noch sedimentiert ist,
da der verquirlte (Faul-)Schlamm extrem sauerstoffzehrend ist.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Peter,

ich weiß, Du liebst Dein Mammut. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie das Mammut den Schnodder in die Regentonne pusten soll. 

Wenn Du Deine Beete düngst, ist es eh egal, ob Du die Tierchen erst schredderst und dann auf dem Beet ausbringst oder ungeschreddert auf die Beete gibst. 

Von daher ist Tierfreundlichkeit nur wichtig, wenn man das Wasser wiederverwenden will.

fröhliche Grüße

Thomas


----------



## danyvet (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

hmmm, schon 4 Seiten Diskussion, und ich weiß immer noch nicht, wie das Ding tierschonend funktionieren soll. Dann schau ich mal ein paar Seiten später wieder hier rein, vielleicht gibts dann schon eine Auflösung 
Das soll jetzt kein Vorwurf sein, aber ich bin wirklich brennend dran interessiert, denn irgendwann wird auch mir das Schlammsaugen ned erspart bleiben und die tausenden Viecherl, die ich dabei killen muss, machen mir jetzt schon Magenschmerzen :?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Danyvet,

doch doch es sind hier auch Tierfreundliche Metoden angesprochen worden. 

z.B. Die Wiener Art:

Mammutpumpe: Diese Pumpe überleben die Tiere schadlos 
oder
Der Wiener holt seinen Tauchanzug aus dem Schrank und sammelt den Schlamm liebevoll auf... 

Nein, letzlich geht es nicht 100% Tierfreundlich. Jürgen (Dicat) hat es irgenwo mal angesprochen und ich finde es ebenso ein wichtiges Thema. 

Die einzige Lösung scheint im Moment, die Suppe in einen Zwischenbehälter zu pumpen (ohne zu schreddern (z.B. Mammutpumpe)) und dann abzufischen. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Ich fürchte, wenn´s um´s Schlammabpumpen geht,
muss man sich von der sicher lieb gemeinten Vorstellung verabschieden, 
jedes Lebewesen > 0,1 mm zu retten und reumütig wieder dem Teich zuzuführen:
Abgesehen davon, dass der Schlamm zu einem SEHR großen Prozentsatz ganz einfach aus Lebewesen besteht
bzw. viele davon mit der Abpumperei ganz einfach ihres Lebensraumes beraubt werden
(oder lassen wir den Schlammröhrenwurm Tubifex tubifex dann lose auf der Folie herumkreuchen?),
geht´s ja bei der ganzen action nicht zuletzt darum, die Biomasse zu reduzieren!

Der Schlamm stellt dabei bei weitem nicht eine homogene Masse an Schlurz dar,
sondern weist eine Vielzahl von Schichungen auf, 
die sich durch von oben nach unten abnehmenden Oxidationsgrad bzw. Sauerstoffgehalt 
samt an die entsprechenden Verhältnisse angepassten Biologie auszeichnen.,
Das Raussaugen - egal ob mit Kreisel oder Mammut - bedeutet das Ende dieser Ordnung;
durch die Durchmischung werden Schlammschichten mobilisiert, die bisher vom Leben im Teich isoliert waren
und die damit schlagartig große Mengen an Schad- bzw. Nährstoffen (wie man´s nimmt) freisetzen,
damit extreme Schwankungen im Chemismus verursachen und inbesonders den Sauerstoffgehalt eleminieren
und damit Massensterben der Schlammbewohner* verursachen.

Wenn man DAS schön langsam sedimentieren lässt,
erhält man eine NEUE Schlammschichtung und erstaunlich lange Zeit KEIN klares Wasser darüber,
sondern nur eine stinkende sauerstofflose Brühe 
voll vor Monaten reingefallener Pflanzenteile und "frisch" gestorbener gammelner Tiere.
Glaubt mir: DAS wollt ihr nicht wieder in den Teich kippen!

Die Tierfreundlichkeit spielt also keine wirkliche Rolle;
was die Mammutpumpe der Kreiselpumpe in diesem Fall voraus hat,
ist die hohe Leistung bei geringer Neigung zum Verstopfen (Blätter, Ästchen, Schilfstängel,...)
und die Fähigkeit auch direkt nur den Schlamm mit einem Minimum an Wasser zu pumpen.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die meisten wohl so einen kleinen Werkstattkompressor zuhause haben
(bzw. das ein guter Grund ist, sich einen solchen anzuschaffen),
kostet die auch vergleichsweise sehr wenig.


*) Wem die leid tun, möge sich vor Augen halten, 
dudass ein Teich durch Verlandung de facto auf dem Weg zum Hochmoor ist
und sich da drin ja wohl keine Goldis und Molis mehr tummeln:
Wir haben eben die Wahl, ob wir das eine zu Gunsten des anderen eleminieren!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*


----------



## axel (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Teichfreunde

Bei mir wird der abgesaugte Schlamm am Teichrandnähe abgelagert. 
Dann schau ich mir sofort nach dem absaugen  an ob da sich was bewegt. zb . Kaulquappen Libellenlarven Käfer .
Sollte ich was entdecken kommts wieder in den Teich zurück.
Der angetrocknete Schlamm kommt dann später bei mir auf den Kompost .

lg
axel


----------



## Nori (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Scheinbar ist dann diese "Mammutpumpe" ähnlich wie die Sauger aufgebaut, die mit einem Hochdruckreiniger arbeiten. Ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, wie mit einem Kompressor, der ca. max.10 Bar Druck bringt, ein starker Unterdruck aufgebaut werden soll.
Beim HD-Reiniger arbeiten ja doch ca. 120 Bar aufwärts an der Düse - wahrscheinlich liegt es daran, dass hier auch noch Wasser mitgeführt werden muss?!

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Bei der Mammutpumpe braucht man pro m Einblastiefe im Wasser 0,1 Bar Luftdruck;
die 5... 6 Bar vom kleinen Kompressor sind somit leicht ausreichend
und die pumpt sogar mittelprächtig flüssigen Schlamm ohne zusätzliches Wasser.

P.S.: Ich versteh euch eh sehr gut mit dem Viecherl-Raussortieren:
Wenn ich Unterwasserpflanzen mähe, sammle ich auch alle __ Molche, Libellenlarven und Kaulquappen ab,
aber es ist einfach alles eine Frage der Kubatur: 
Den Anspruch auf 100%igkeit begräbt man schnell bei 4 bummvollen Scheibtruhen!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Leute,

eigentlich ist das Thema nicht "Schlammaufbereitung" sondern "Schlammsauger Eigenbau". 

Auf jeden Fall kann man sich von größeren Tierrettungsaktionen trennen, aber es ist wichtig, das man größere Tiere Jungfische, Molche, Libellenlarve usw. Lebend durch die Pumpe kommen um dann entdeckt und rausgefischt zu werden.

Die Frage an den Schwarzen Peter, wie könnte den der Mamutpumpenaufbau aussehen? Größere Pumphöhen sind nicht zu erreichen. Wenn man alles verdüngt, braucht kann man ja einfach ins Umland pumpen und fertig. Aber wenn man einen Sammelbehälter haben will???

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## buddler (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

hallo!
na das würde mich aber auch jetzt interessieren.
bitte mal fotos,peter.
nutzt du dafür einen kompressor?
mit meinem poolsauger mit direktem wasserschlauchanschluss klappt das nicht so berauschend gut.lediglich mit stoffbeutel drauf,dann kann man einiges wegsaugen.allerdings ist schnell son minibeutel voll.
mieses ergebnis bis jetzt.
gruß jörg


----------



## koifischfan (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



> Warum nicht die Tauchpumpe in ein Rohr stopfen. Das Rohr kann man ja verjüngen oder einen Schlauch andocken.


Weil man damit wahrscheinlich nicht arbeiten kann.

Eine 5kg schwere Pumpe an einem 2-3 m langen Rohr hat einen verdammt schlechten Schwerpunkt. Dünnes Rohr wäre z.B. ein 50er HT. Biegt sich mit dem Gewicht am Ende wie ein Flitzebogen. Und dann zieht noch das Kabel und der Druckschlauch an der ganzen Apparatur. Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Koifischfan,

ich hatte doch geschrieben, das man man an das Rohr einen Schlauch andocken könnte und damit wirds handlich.

Der Aufbau dürfte denkbar einfach sein und der Schlammsauger kostet nur ca. 30 Euro.

So z.B. :

 
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Der Vegetarier hat da schon recht:
Es muss einfach handhabbar bleiben 
und darf nicht zu schwer, sperrig oder schlabberig sein.
(Das ist ja auch mein Problem bei der Wassertiefe und der Breite!)

@Jörg:
Ich benutze SO eine Pumpe, die den Schlammsauger auch noch locker deschleppt,
meinte aber z.B. SO einen Kompressor, wie er in vielen Haushalten vorhanden ist,
an den man einen Druckluftschlauch zur Ausblaspistole anschliessen kann,
womit die Luft als Pumpenantrieb gesteuert wird.


----------



## koifischfan (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Deine Pumpe muß aber ins Wasser.

Meine gefällt mir aber besser.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Deine Pumpe muß aber ins Wasser.
> 
> Meine gefällt mir aber besser.


Du solltest eine Luftpumpe oder einen Kompressor NICHT ins Wasser schmeissen;
dann gefällt dir die mindestens genauso gut. 

Was das Schöne am Mammut ist, ist dass das puren Schlamm fördern kann
und auch Feststoffe mit einer Größe bis zum Rohrdurchmesser, sprich nahezu unverstopfbar ist 
- kommt nix raus, abdrehen und wieder einschalten!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Die Verstopfung ist überhaupt DAS Kriterium bei der Schlammsaugerei:
Wir haben´s da ja nicht mit schön homogenem Schlurz wie in der Lebensmittelindustrie zu tun;
da werden jede Menge gröbere Brocken dabei sein - vom Kiesel über große Blätter bis zu toten Koi.
Jede Kreiselpumpe MUSS daher gegen Fremdkörper geschützt werden (Ansauggitter, Spalt, Rohrdurchmesser),
was aber nie 100% sicher sein wird, 
da stabförmige Stoffe (Stängel, Äste, ...) und schnurförmige (Pflanzenranken und -fasern, wie z.B. Schilfblätter)
doch durchschlüpfen und den Pumpenkopf verlegen und verstopfen.
Der muss daher einfachst zugänglich sein;
bei der Kreiselpumpe im Saugbetrieb ala Thomas seh ich da schwarz:
Schaut nach fortwährender Zangelei bei riesiger Sauerei aus.

Alternative (außer dem Mammut):
Professionelle Schmutzwasserpumpen haben einen eingebauten Häcksler;
DAMIT kann man dann sogar Äste pumpen!


----------



## jolantha (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Baut Eure Schlammvernichter wie Ihr wollt : Wichtig : *Frauenfreundliche Handhabung*, denn meistens bleibt diese Arbeit doch an uns hängen !!!!!!


----------



## newbee (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



			
				derschwarzepeter schrieb:
			
		

> vom Kiesel über große Blätter bis zu toten Koi.



das kann ja nur vom Peter kommen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Liebe Anne - du bist herzlich eingeladen:
Bei meinem Teich ist das KNOCHENARBEIT;
NOCH NIE war Tauchen SO anstrengend für mich!
Auf der anderen Seite ist das aber vielleicht eh lustig:
Der Mann (ich unten mit Tauchgerät und Pumpe) saugt 
und die Frau macht oben Dreck indem sie Schlamm verteilt!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



newbee schrieb:


> das kann ja nur vom Peter kommen


Das war ja nur ein Beispiel:
SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH könnte der Schlammsauger auch durch einen toten Biber oder ein totes flusspferd verstopft werden!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Bekommt ihr auch immer die Meldung "Der Server ist überlastet"?
(Daher auch der völlig unbeabsichtigte Doppelpost!)


----------



## newbee (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Das war ja nur ein Beispiel:
> SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH könnte der Schlammsauger auch durch einen toten Biber oder ein totes flusspferd verstopft werden!



klar Peter oder auch durch einen ertrunkenen Elefanten, oder eine an Altersschwäche gestorbene Giraffe
:dumm:dumm:dumm


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Na aber sicher - wenn du unbedingt willst auch durch einen lebenden Pottwal,
aber können wir uns wieder dem Thema zu wenden?


----------



## dersil (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Na aber sicher...
> ...aber können wir uns wieder dem Thema zu wenden?



Thema > Schlammsauger Eigenbau
Moral > wer Schlamm absaugt vernichtet Leben

aber das macht Filterung generell ja auch

siehe Spaltsieb


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo alle zusammen,

@koifischfan

Die pumpe muß doch gar nicht unter Wasser. Die Pumpe wäre ja im Rohr an Land im Wasser. Also einfach die Pumpe in ein Dichtes Rohr einlassen, mit Wasser fluten und dann kann die an Land im gewässerten Rohr pumpen und Du kannst mit dem Schlauch um den Teich flitzen. Ich denke einfach und Tiervernichtend. Ein weiteres Problem sind natürlich die hier schon angesprochenen Pottwale und Elefanten...

@schwarzer Peter 

Mit dem Mamut will ich mich ja sehr gern anfreunden, aber wie bekomme ich das Ganze in einen Zwischenbehälter gepumpt, der nicht auf Teichhöhe ist??? Dazu finde ich keine Lösung.
Ansonsten ist das Mammut OK zumal Pottwale und Elefanten bei entsprechdem Durchmesser auch durchpassen. 

Was sollte es für ein Kompressor sein? Ich habe bei E-Dingsda mal geschaut, aber ich wüßte nicht, welchen ich nehmen sollte, bei geringst möglicher Leistung.

@Anne 

Wart einfach mal ab, irgendwann kommt hier auch was Gescheites raus, ich Glaube fest daran.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



dersil schrieb:


> Moral > wer Schlamm absaugt vernichtet Leben


... und wer große Löcher in den Garten gräbt, um die mit Wasser zu füllen, auch - ist so.

Wer KEINEN Schlamm absaugt, 
wird nach mehr oder weniger langer Zeit keinen Teich mehr haben,
sondern ein Hochmoor - woll ma nicht. 

@Thomas:
Mit dem Mammut kannst du leicht in einen Zwischenbahälter pumpen,
der DEUTLICH über dem Wasserspiegel steht:
Auch wenn ich´s selber nicht probiert habe - Wikipedia spricht, 
dass man da durchaus die halbe Einblastiefe hochpumpen kann,
d.h. aus einem 2 m tiefen Teich pumpt man locker in ein am Ufer stehendes Fass!

Der Stomverbrauch des Kompressors ist doch relativ egal:
Die paar Stunden, die der jedes Jahr EINMAL läuft, spielen doch kostenmäßig keine Rolle.
Wenn du keine Becker-Pumpe hast,
kauf dir einfach so einen kleinen Haushaltskompressor wie aus meinem Link;
den kann man auch sonst vielfältig verwenden!


----------



## koifischfan (12. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



> Also einfach die Pumpe in ein Dichtes Rohr einlassen, mit Wasser fluten


Und wie sieht das in der Praxis aus? Willst du mit dem Gartenschlauch in den Saug-oder Druckschlauch?
Erscheint mir in der Anwendung doch recht umständlich.


----------



## buddler (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

moin!
noch einmal ne frage an den Peter:
kannst du mir bitte mal erklären, wie du den blasschlauch an das saugrohr angebracht hast?
wird da einfach seitlich ein loch reingebohrt und der druckschlauch angebracht?
vielleicht mal ein verständliches foto oder ne zeichnung wäre nett.
danke im voraus.
jörg


----------



## buddler (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

im prinzip würde mich eigendlich die komplette mammutpumpe und der aufbau interessieren.das scheint mir eigendlich doch die sinnvollste und zugleich wartungsarme variante zu sein.
ich würde mir gern son teil nachbauen,um das lästige hantieren mit der schmutzwasserpumpe im teich zu beenden.
der poolreiniger mit filterbeutel und wasserschlauchanschluss war ja auch nicht so der bringer.
einmal rein,beutel voll.umständlich jedesmal den beutel zu entleeren und wieder aufzuziehen.
da erscheint mir die mammutpumpe mit stetiger förderung doch eigendlich optimal.
kannst du mir auch bitte angaben zu rohrdurchmesser etc. geben?
besten dank
jörg


----------



## danyvet (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



dersil schrieb:


> Moral > wer Schlamm absaugt vernichtet Leben
> 
> aber das macht Filterung generell ja auch
> 
> siehe Spaltsieb



darum hab ich ja auch keinen Filter 



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> ... und wer große Löcher in den Garten gräbt, um die mit Wasser zu füllen, auch - ist so.
> 
> Wer KEINEN Schlamm absaugt,
> wird nach mehr oder weniger langer Zeit keinen Teich mehr haben,
> sondern ein Hochmoor - woll ma nicht.



Ich will noch mal meine Viechersortiererei rechtfertigen. Klar, ich schaff es nicht, alle Hüpferlinge oder gar Wimpertierchen, Ruderfußkrebschen etc. zu retten. Die sind eindeutig zu klein für mein Teeseicherl. Aber, wenn ich nur ausgewachsene __ Molche, 5cm große Großlibellenlarven und Goldfischerl aussortier, was sollen jene dann fressen? Von Wimpertierchen werden die nicht satt. Molche können an Land gehen, aber die anderen? Darum rette ich auch Eintagsfliegenlarven, die 2mm groß sind, und Plattbauchlibellelarven, die gerade erst geschlüpft sind. Damit die größeren Larven/Amphibien genügend Nahrug haben. Vermutlich ist zwar sowieso genug im Teich drin, auch wenn ich die 300 Eintagsfliegenlarven aus einer Handvoll Schlamm nicht rauskletzel, es sollen ja auch noch ein paar von denen schlüpfen und nicht nur Opfer werden. 

Wenn ich penibelst so gut wie alle Blätter raushole, woher soll dann so viel Schlamm entstehen, dass mein Teich innerhalb von ein paar Jahren/Jahrzehnten verlandet? Es gibt sicher viele Gartenteiche, die schon seit 20 oder 30 Jahren bestehen, die noch nie abgesaugt wurden, und die trotzdem noch nicht verlandet sind. Klar, bei so einem See, wie du ihn hast, Peter, und wenn dann rundherum noch Bäume stehen, die jede Menge Laub abwerfen, wird das mit dem jedes-einzelne-Blatt-rausfischen ein bissl zum 24/7-Job. Aber viele, viele haben Teiche, die viel kleiner sind, so wie meiner zb., oder noch kleiner, und da ist es sicher nicht immer notwendig, abzusaugen.

Fazit: es gibt keine viecherlschonende Schlammsaugmethode :-(


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Jörg!
Zu allererst sind da rein mechanische Anforderungen:
Das Rohr für die Mammutpumpe muss so lang sein, 
dass man den über dem Wasserpiegel befindlichen Teil noch ordentlich handhaben kann,
also z.B. bei einem 2 m tiefen Teich ca. 4 m. (Wir halten´s ja schräg rein - das kostet Länge!)
Der Durchmesser muss so klein sein, dass das noch vernünftig zu halten ist (wir wollen ja damit arbeiten!),
aber auch so groß, dass die Sache nicht zu schlabberig ist - es soll sich gezielt bewegen lassen:
Für übliche Teiche wird das also ein Rohr mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 50 ... 75 mm sein;
als Material empfiehlt sich dünnwandiges Alu oder zumindestens Hartplastik,
wie es in der Elektroinstallation als sog. Panzerrohr eingesetzt wird (eher beim Großhändler fragen!);
Abflussrohre sind aufgrund ihrer geringen Steifigkeit nur für Winzteiche geeignet.

Oben dran kommt ein Schlauch gleichen (!) Durchmessers - nicht kleiner, sonst verstopft er schnell!
Falls der Schlauch recht lang ist bzw. weit unter den Wasserspiegel im Sammelbehälter (Fass) reicht,
sollte man einen Luftabscheider aus einem T-Stück einbauen. 
Der wird mit einem passenden Blumentopf voll Kies verstopelt,
damit´s nicht spritzt. (siehe Skizze)

Zur Schonung der Folie wird das Ansaugende mit einem Kantenschutz (Autozubehör) verkleidet
(Das ist ein U-förmiges flexibles Kunststoffprofil mit integrierten Metallklammern, die das Runterrutschen verhindern.)

Die Einblasstelle ist im simpelsten Fall ein Loch im Rohr (ca. 10 cm vom Saugende),
durch das der Luftschlauch gesteckt wird. Der darf aber nicht wesentlich hineinstehen,
sonst bleibt dort jede Menge faseriges Zeug hängen und das ist der Anfang vom Verstopfen.
Deutlich (!) besser ist die von Luci probagierte Variante "Tschechischer Luftheber",
wofür rundum kleine (0,8 bis 1 mm) Luftlöcher gebohrt und natürlich auch angespeist werden.
(siehe Skizze)

Als Luftpumpe ist jede ausreichend leistungsstarke (so ab 2000 Liter/Stunde) geeignet,
die in der Einblastiefe noch ordentlich fördert, 
wobei handelsübliche Membranpumpen in 2 m Tiefe oft nur mehr leise Blaserln loslassen.
(Die von mir empfohlene Becker-Pumpe VT3.60 blubbert auch in 4 m Tiefe noch,
dass man an einen unterseeischen Vulkanausbruch glaubt!)
Es zahlt sich aber sicher nicht aus, NUR für die Schlammsaugerei eine Spezialpumpe zu kaufen,
weshalb ich den Hobby-Werkstattkompressor empfehle.
Die gleichfalls empfohlene Ausblaspistole erlaubt das ergonomische Bedienen.


----------



## buddler (13. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

herzlichen dank!
da hast du dir wirklich mühe gegeben.das veranschaulicht mir doch einiges.
das werde ich wohl für die nächste saison umsetzen.
erscheint mir sehr wirkungsvoll zu werden.
noch einmal dank für deine umfangreiche antwort.
jörg


----------



## Nikolai (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



wenn ich das Thema richtig verstehe, geht es doch in aller erster Linie darum, den Schlamm abzupumpen, ohne daß das Fördergut zerheckselt wird. In dem Zusammenhang ist auch schon das Venturiprinzip erwähnt worden. Bisher wurde darauf aber nicht näher eingegangen. Dabei ist es aber wohl das Schonenste und preiswerteste System überhaupt, mit dem sich auch größere Förderhöhen bewerkstelligen lassen.
Nachteil ist sicher, daß dem Schmutzwasser zusätzlich noch "Frischwasser" zugeführt werden muß, was die zu filternde Menge erhöht.
Vorteil ist, daß im Prinzip ein __ Wasserschlauch, angeschlossen an der Wasserversorgung, als Fördermittel ausreicht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## koifischfan (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



> Nachteil ist sicher, daß dem Schmutzwasser zusätzlich noch "Frischwasser" zugeführt werden muß,


Es gehen flüssige und gasförmige Medien.


----------



## Nikolai (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



Mit Luft als Antriebsmedium würde es sicher auch funktionieren, aber für die angestrebte Förderhöhe sicher schwerer umzusetzen.
Zum besseren Verständnis, anbei eine Skizze.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomas,
um ein Gerät auf diese Weise zu bauen, bedarf es recht großer Filtervolumina, oder einer kleinen Saugfläche.
Deine Idee ist wohl eher für "Bodenabsaugroboter" geeignet. Sollte es dafür noch kein Patent geben, dann aber schnell ... .
Warum sage ich das? Anhängend mal ein Profil zur Absetzgeschwindigkeit von Partikeln:
Anhang anzeigen Sinkgeschwindigkeit von Partikeln.pdf.
Darin ist nicht berücksichtigt, dass die meisten Partikel Bakterien/Algen usw. enthalten, die Fortbewegungsorgane besitzen, und "rudern" können. Als zweites Problem gibt es die "Aufladung" der Partikel (Zeta-Potential). Beide Faktoren verschlimmern die Kurve.
Wer keine Partikelgrößen nicht kennt:
Sand > 20µm
Ton < 50 µm (bis hin ~5 µm).
Mikroben wie Algen, Bakterien etc. : keine Sinkgeschwindigkeit!
Je nach Tonnendurchmesser und -höhe ergibt sich eine Fließgeschwindigkeit von m/s, und eine Sinkgeschwindigkeit aus der Übersicht von m/s. Damit läßt sich ein "Rückhaltevermögen" schätzen.
Deine Idee ist also echt genial für alternative Bodenabsaugmethoden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo liebe Schlammsaugergemeinde,

es sind ja wirklich gute und einfache Schlammsauger zusammengekommen. 

Für meine Ansprücher scheidet die Mammutpumpe aus, da man nur tiefe Stellen damit saugen kann. Da ich auch am Teichrand mit 10-20 cm Tiefe rumsaugen will geht das nicht. Als weiteres Problem sehe ich, das das Mammut relativ senkrecht stehen muß. das würde bedeuten, mit dem Boot übern Teich. Ich denke, ich kann es drehen und wenden wie ich es will, das passt einfach nicht. Bei größeren Teichtiefen wird es sicher eine sehr Wirkungsvolle Metode sein. Großer Vorteil, ganz klar: Wenn man einen Elefanten im Teich hat und das Rohr dick genug ist, passt der auch durch.

Die sysmpatischsten Ideen finde ich die von Koifischfan und Nikolai. 
Koifichfans Idee hat den großen Nachteil, das das Ganze 100% Dicht sein muß und somit könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es immer wieder Probleme gibt. 

Nikolais Variante mit der Nutzung des bereits gefilterten Wasser scheint da viel einfacher. nur würde ich die Pumpe direkt in die letzte Tonne stellen. (ich habe noch eine Baumarkttauchpunmpe rumstehen).

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Rolf,

danke für den Punkt in der Konstrukteurswertung. Ich weiß aber nicht so richtig, welchen "Gerätevorschlag" Du meinst? 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## guenter (14. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Mal mein Schlammsauger vorstellen (siehe Skizze *.xls)

habe kein Sand im Teich, also auch keine größeren festen Stoffe

die das Flügelrad beschädigen könnten. Das Schmutzwasser läuft

einfach in die Natur. Da der Schlamm sich nur auf ca. 1m² sammelt,

geht auch nicht viel Wasser verloren. Dauer des absaugens ca. 3-5 min.

Das mache ich 2-3 mal im Jahr. Geht .

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, nach kleinen Lebewesen im Schlamm suche ich nicht.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Also die Venturipumpe hat einen sehr schlechten Wirkungsgrad,
wobei uns weniger stört, wieviel elektrische Leistung wir hineinstecken müssen (ist eh nur kurz).
aber das Verhältnis zwischen der Menge des Treibmittels und der Menge des gesugten Mittels ist sehr schlecht.
Das isr jetzt vielleicht egal, solange man mit der Filterpumpe den "Staubsauger" betreibt
und das Bissi Schlamm in den Filter schlürft,
aber wenn man den in ein Fass saugt, 
soll das möglicht viel Schlamm und möglichst wenig Wasser sein.


----------



## luci (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich das Thema nun schon länger verfolge, teils auch schmunzeln muß, ohne das ein praktischer Vorschlag unterbreitet worden ist möchte meinereiner mal seinen Senf dazu geben.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich bemerken das ich mich fast, voll und ganz den Ausführungen von dsp anschließe incl. der Viechersortiererei (bei mir flog höchstens eine Hand voll samt Schlamm zurück wenn es sich Futtertechnisch gelohnt hat). Hätte ich immer penibel jeden Goldfischnachwuchs aussortiert und zurückgesetzt, würde heute mehr Fisch als Wasser im Teich sein.

@ Thomas

Als Themenstarter kommt es mir wieder vor als ob du, wie im fred " Windkraft " auf der suche nach der Eier legenden Wollmilchsau, die im im besten Falle noch Dukaten sch... bist. Auch ich habe manch mal solche Anwandlungen, ich bin auf der suche nach einen fahrbaren Untersatz so flach wie möglich, kein Dach drüber, kann bretthart sein, sauschnell und darf nicht viel kosten.
Genauso unsinnig finde ich die Variante das Dreckwasser wieder zurück in den Teich. Einfach mal die Wasserwerte von so einer abgesetzten Brühe durchchecken (alle), da kann man auch die klare Suppe aus einer Klärgrube zum Wasserauffüllen benutzen. Noch weniger kann ichs verstehen wenn ein Brunnen daneben ist. Versuche es doch einmal das Wasser (in der Hauptbetriebszeit) jeden Tag kontinuierlich zulaufen zu lassen. Frühs 1m³, abends 1m³ da stellt sich auch nach einer gewissen Zeit ein Gleichgewicht ein. Bei deinen Besatz kanst du dann auch das Thema Filter zu den Akten legen, weil du brauchst keinen mehr. Mit deinen Windrad dafür sorgen das die Wasserschichten sich etwas vermischen egal ob mit Mammut oder Lh (Quirl ist ja nicht gut für die Viecherei) und gut is.

Dann hast du nur noch das Problem mit den Schlamm, irgendwann muß der raus.
Was mich wundert das die einfachste Methode noch gar nicht angesprochen wurde. Die ist zwar etwas arbeitsintensiver wie mit den komischen Schlammsaugern aber viel effektiver. Einfach einen Kescher *vorsichtig* in den Schlamm und genau so vorsichtig langsam an die Oberfläche und rausheben. Da hat man unter Umständen bei den ersten paar mal mehr drin als je in einen Schlammsauger reinpassen würde. Wenn das wöchentlich ( in der Saison )  durchgeführt wird gibt es keine Schlammschlacht mehr. Ist er aber schon mächtig verschlammt ist es empfehlenswert jeden Tag ein bischen zu machen und den Dreck sich setzen lassen. So läst sich ein Großteil des Moders in 1-2 Wochen rausholen, nur nicht die Geduld verlieren und kräftig rühren das bringt überhaut nichts. Geht natürlich nur bei entsprechender Teichgröße. Bei der Größe von dsp wäre eine große gebastelte Lore mit einer kleinen Seilwinde denkbar, da bekommt man mit einen hol gut einen Zentner Dreck raus. Obwohl ich auch gern schwimmen gehe, also ausmisten in Neopren ich wüßt besseres die Zeit tot zu schlagen.

Den Rest hatte ich immer mit einer Mammutpumpe rausgeholt. Ich habe nur noch Bilder von einer kleinen Ausführung gefunden, ich hoffe das der eine oder ander etwas damit anfangen kann. Weitergeführt worden sind die Versuche nicht weil zur Zeit ein Ba mit Tf angeschloßen ist. Der Dreckhaufen auf dem Bild ist in etwa 10 min entstanden bei einen moderaden Wasserverlust von rd. 300l , man beachte aber das das die reine Trockenmasse ist; im Teich sieht es nach der 10fachen Menge aus und das ganz feine ist im Rasen verschwunden. Das wurde aber alles aus mind 1m Tiefe abgesaugt, flachere Zonen können nur aufgewirbelt werden, dann absetzen usw. Definitiv wer sich nicht wöchentlich um kleine Mengen kümmert soll nicht jammern wenn er jährlich Schlammschlachten führen muß.

@dsp



> Deutlich (!) besser ist die von Luci probagierte Variante "Tschechischer Luftheber",
> wofür rundum kleine (0,8 bis 1 mm) Luftlöcher gebohrt und natürlich auch angespeist werden.
> (siehe Skizze)



Leider nicht, hier kommt dein Mammut in den Einsatzbereich wofür es bestens geeignet ist, nähmlich Feststoffe zu transportieren. Auf deiner Skizze (Nr 2) ist rechts der Lh dargestellt, bestens geeignet zum Transport von Volumenstömen. Links ist eine Zwischenstufe mit größeren Blasen die beides kann . Fehlt noch das richtige Mammut Prinzip, das geht nur über die Feineinstellung, sollte große Rohrfüllende Blase; Wasser; Blase; usw sein. Im besten Falle sollten auf einen Liter Luft ein Liter Schlammwasser rauskommen. Deshalb die abgebildete Luftreglung (geht aber auch jedes andere Ventil). Ist es richtig eingestellt, nicht hinter den  Ausfluß stehen bleiben die Dreckbatzen können über einen Meter weit __ fliegen. Gespeist wurde mit einem Kompressor, Teichluftpumpen gehen nur so lala, müßen wenigstens 3m drücken und ab 5000 l/h.
Anhang anzeigen 76806 Anhang anzeigen 76807 Anhang anzeigen 76808 Anhang anzeigen 76809

Das auf dem letzten Bild ist das einzige was verstaut werden muß, passende Rohre hab ich immer im Lager rumfliegen.

Ps: Den fahrbaren Untersatz hab ich gefunden, ein Bollerwagen mit einem Schwein davor , ob ich damit unterwegs bin überlasse ich jeden seiner eigenen Phantasie.

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Ach Luci,

Du siehst das Ganze viel zu kritisch. Es geht wirklich nicht um die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Du mußt es auch so sehen, das ich nur für mich sprechen kann. 
Die Windkraft:
Einfache Antwort, Du hast es geschrieben, "Bei Deinem Fischbestand brauchst Du gar nicht filtern". Das ist der Ansatz und wenn ich mit geringer Leistung filtere ist es auch nicht schlecht. Damit ich mich nicht vollkommen verrenne ist doch das Forum eine gute Platform um mal positive wie negative Meinungen und evtl. Bauvorschläge zu diskutieren.
Gewinnen tu ich durch die Variante nichts. Es ist Bastelkram und Dukatensch... auf keinen Fall. 

Die Schlammsaugerei:
Es gibt sicher 2 Arten Schlamm zu saugen. 1. Richtig dicke Pampe vom Grund zu holen und die 2. die flacheren Zonen von diversen Kleinkram zu befreien. 
Nun ist es doch so, wenn ich wirklich Dickes vom Teichgrund hole kann ich doch entscheiden dies zu verdüngen. Düse ich mit dem Sauger die flachen Zonen lang ist das Verhältnis Wasser/ Unrat ein ganz anderes. Also warum wollen mir alle einreden, das ich das auf die Beete kippen soll? Das leuchtet mir nicht ein.

Mit dem Käscher ist die von mir praktizierte Metode und geht mir eigentlich auf den Zeiger. Aus dem Grund habe ich einen Schlammsauger gekauft und benutze jetzt immer noch den Käscher. Also die Fragestellung ist doch so verkehrt nicht. Ich habe das Thema ja nicht angeschnitten, weil ich dem Rest der Gartenteichbesitzer sagen will, wie Sie zu Saugen haben. Ich suche nach einer Variante, die mir gut gefällt einfach und preiswert ist.

Frischwasser pumpe ich auch in kleinen Mengen zu, jeden Tag. Ich habe mittlerweile genau die benötigte Wassermenge ermittelt, damit der Teich nicht blüht. (Eine Zigarettenlänge, wielviel Liter das sind weis ich nicht). Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wenn ich große Mengen aus dem Teich wechsele ist er grün. Warum sollte mir das gefallen? Das hätte nur zur Folge, dass ich den Sauger wieder ansetzen muß um die abgestorbenen Algen abzusaugen. Das wiederum hat zur Folge, das der Teich dann wieder grün ist. 
Also das Wasser darf zurück und wirklich dicker unfilterbarer Schlamm mit etlichen Litern Wasser geht auf den Kompost. 

Desweiteren stört mich, dass ich ein weiteres Unikum rumzustehen habe, was ich 2 mal im Jahr rauskrame. Einen Schlammsauger in Form einer z.B. Tauchpumpe ist doch viel handlicher und die Pumpe kann auch sonst vielfältig verwendet werden. (also kein nutzloser Kram der die Garage oder Schuppen blockiert.) Mich ärgert sowas wirklich. 

Aus diesen Gründen empfinde ich das Thema nicht als sinnlos und wenn jemand lieber xxx Euro für einen Supersauger ausgibt ist das doch OK, nur ich will das nicht machen, was wiederum auch OK ist.

Also, nicht soviel über Sinn und Unsinn schreiben, das kann doch jeder für sich entscheiden.

Grüße

Thomas

PS: Warum willst Du Dir die Rückenschmerzen antun?


----------



## luci (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi
 Thomas,



> PS: Warum willst Du Dir die Rückenschmerzen antun?



Ist warscheinlich zu kurz angesprochen in meinen Ausführung



> Weitergeführt worden sind die Versuche nicht weil zur Zeit ein Ba
> mit Tf angeschloßen ist.



In der Koifritzensprache heißt das, eingebauter Bodenablauf , natürlich 
noch ein Skimmer, der ganze Spaß ( Dreck) wird im Trommelfilter 
festgehalten und vollautomatisch entsorgt. Für mein Geschmack schon 
etwas zu gut, habe die Befürchtung nächstes Jahr müssen die Pflanzen 
nachgedüngt werden. Meine ganze tägliche Aufgabe besteht nur noch darin 
Kontrollleuchten checken und Futter reinschmeißen (wofür ich mir aber 
jetzt ausgedehnt Zeit nehmen kann). Aber am Anfang stand auch über 1/2 
Jahr Arbeit.



> Desweiteren stört mich, dass ich ein weiteres Unikum rumzustehen
> habe, was ich 2 mal im Jahr rauskrame.



Das auf Bild 4 ist dir wohl auch noch zu groß? Durchmesser ca 25 cm und 
300g. Das die Handhabung nicht die Einfachste ist weis ich, eigentlich 
nur was für versierte Bastler. Wenn es ordentlich eingestellt ist, geht 
die post ab. Gegen unnützes Zeugs was nur rumsteht hab ich auch was, 
meist die Mülltonne.

Mh...



> Aus diesen Gründen empfinde ich das Thema nicht als sinnlos und
> wenn jemand lieber xxx Euro für einen Supersauger ausgibt ist das doch
> OK,* nur ich will das nicht machen,* was wiederum auch OK
> ist.





> Aus dem Grund habe ich einen Schlammsauger gekauft



Was denn nun?

Gruß luci​


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Liebe Teichfreunde,
mir gefällt dieser Tröt ausgesprochen gut!
Umbauer-Thomas´ Zugang zum eierliegenden Wollmilchkoi finde ich nicht so abwegig:
WÜNSCHEN wird man sich doch wohl noch dürfen und nachher machen wir eben ein paar Abstiche 
- Hauptsache, es funktioniert und macht Spaß!

Leider gehen Luci´s attachments nicht auf - das hätte mich wirklich interessiert!
Verwundert hat mich aber seine Anregung zum Wasserwechsel:
1m³ morgends und 1m³ abends sind 2 m³ 
und die kosten da (in allerester Qualität!) 6 € (inkl. Kanalgebühr, die man hier gleich mitzahlt).
DAS tausch ich nicht so mir nichts dir nichts!
Einen Brunnen habe ich zwar auch, 
aber damit füll ich nicht mal den Teich nach (falls es irgendwann nötig ist),
weil das Wasser nicht nur sehr hart ist (bis 40 GH),
sondern auch sicher Düngemittel- und vielleicht auch Pestizidrückstände enthält.
(Meine Teichnachfüllung erfolgt über das Dachwasser von ca. 120 m²;
das reicht meistens - heuer musste z.B. ich nie nachfüllen.)

Was den Schlamm betrifft (und um den sollt´s ja da gehen!) so ist die Idee mit der großen Lore zwar interessant,
aber würde ein kranartiges gestell am Ufer erfordern, um die an Lang zu hieven
und dann steh ich mit 1 m³ wässrigem Schlamm in einer riesen Wanne da, den erst recht verteilen muss.
Nein danke - das muss gepumpt werden!
Dabei stell ich da ger nicht den Anspruch auf extreme Sauberkeit:
Wenn da vielleicht noch so 1 m³ Schlamm drin bleibt, soll mir das recht sein,
aber dem Anwachsen muss Einhalt geboten werden!
die Idee mit dem direkten Abkeschern des Schlamms hat schon was für sich (eine 5m-Stange ist gleich besorgt), 
aber wie bring ich ein Wasserflohnetz mit 15 Litern Schlamm aus dem Teich?
Der Aufwand mit dem Kampftauchgerät ist - so unangenehm die Arbeit ist - doch überschaubar.

Was der Thomas gegen den Schlamm am Gemüsebeet hat, ist mir unbegreiflich:
Der ist doch schon verrottet - was soll der noch am Kompost?
Wenn´s nicht schön ausschaut (und das schaut nicht schön aus!) kommt eben Rasenschnitt drauf.
Ich kompostiere überhaupt gleich am Gemüsebeet - 
spart eine Menge Arbeit und nennt sich dann "Hügelbeet nach Sepp Holzer";
ich bin absolut überzeugt davon:
Meine Paradeiserpflanzen werden über 2,5 m hoch und tragen enorme Mengen wohlschmeckender Früchte!
(Für Karotten ist das nicht das richtige Beet, aber muss ja nicht.)


----------



## luci (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade mitbekommen das sich die Anhänge nicht öffnen lassen. Hoffe das sie jetzt sichtbar sind.

       

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Luci,

ich kann Deine Anhänge leider nicht öffnen, drum kann ich Dir nix dazu sagen.
Schau bitte nochmal nach, was da los ist.

Das ich den Sauger gekauft habe ist der Fehler schon an sich, hätte ich mal vorher hier im Forum gebastelt. Das Ding stört mich wirklich, ich schiebe das von einer Ecke in die ander und es kann eigentlich in den Müll, nein, die Rohre und das Zubehör sind gut verwendbar. 

Ich hoffe, Du verstehst meine Bewegründe etwas besser, ich brauch wirklich nicht filtern, da der Teich i.O. ist. Die Windkraft ist entsprechend nur Bastelspaß. Ich ertüftel mir wirklich gern meine eigenen Lösungen...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Luci,

habs gesehen, wirklich sehr schön, aber die Pumphöhe? Ich denke das gGanze funktioniert nur in den tieferen Zonen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Au ja prima, danke, jetzt seh ich´s auch!
Fragen:
Was ist das für ein genialer Filtersack?
Welche (weissen) Rohre verwendest du da? Wie lang?
Ist das ein "normaler" Elektroinstallations-(FX-)Schlauch 
oder der, der innen keine Rippen hat?

@Thomas: Warum willst du eigentlich in Flachen saugen?
Dort kümmern sich doch die Pflanzen um den Schlurz!
((Ich hol BESTENFALLS das Laub raus!)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Peter,

ich hab blöde Pflanzen, die kümmern sich nicht um die abgestorbenen Algen, ich kanns auch nicht ändern, die machens einfach nicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Also da sind wir wieder bei der Dany:
GEANAU DORT DRIN spielt sich das Leben prall ab
und letztendlich endet das ganze Zeug als Pflanzennährstoff
und lässt den __ Rohrkolben und die __ Binsen 2,5 m hoch sprießen und gedeihen.
Das mäh ich dann ab und schmeiss es auf den Sepp Holzer drauf;
der macht dann Paradeiser draus 
und die ess ich.

Kann es sein, dass du vielleicht zu ungeduldig bist?


----------



## danyvet (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Zustimmung!!! In dem Fadenalgen-sonstiges-Schlurz (danke, Peter, für das Wort Schlurz *gefällt mir*  wohnt die Masse an Kleinstlibellenlarven & Co. Viel mehr als in 2m Tiefe, obwohl dort natürlich auch, aber im Uferbereich, da wurrlts nur so. Und genau da aber sammelt sich auch enorm viel an an unerwünschtem Zeugs. Meine Pflanzen tun auch nix gegen die Algen. Lustigerweise aber wachsen die meisten submersen auch ganz toll in einem Fadenalgengewölk. Außer die Nadelsimse, die leidet enorm


----------



## luci (15. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo
 zusammen,

so viel wollt ich heut gar net schreiben aber was soll´s 

@ dsp



> erwundert hat mich aber seine Anregung zum Wasserwechsel:
> 1m³ morgends und 1m³ abends sind 2 m³
> und die kosten da (in allerester Qualität!) 6 € (inkl. Kanalgebühr, die
> man hier gleich mitzahlt).



Mh...  meine Rechnung geht da etwas anders, da Thomas auch in 
Zigaretten rechnet sag ich mal pauschal pro Tag auf eine oder zwei von 
den Stinkbolzen verzichten, so viel bezahl ich am Tag fürs Wasser. 
Eingestellt sind bei mir täglich etwa 1,2 -1,4 m³, würde ich den Brunnen
 von 1/2 Zoll auf  3/4 Zoll umstellen bleibt von der ersten Zigarette 
noch was übrig ca. 15 Cent. Das Abwasser geht unter die eh 
knochentrockenen Nadelbäume. Gegen Regenwasser hab ich aus Prinzip was, 
weil ich dadurch wahnsinns Härteschwankungen bekomme. Da sind mir die 
konstant 34°dGH und 21°KH Brunnenwasser lieber, die sind durch die 
erhöhte Pufferwirkung auch beherschbarer. Bitte beachtet ich Koifritze. 
Die anderen Werte sind besser als unser Leitungswasser. Was ich 
natürlich nicht von der Hand weise sind Düngemittel Einflüße und 
Pestizide wovon ich für mich letztere total ignoriere. Das muß regional 
abgeklärt werden. Ein bischen was müssen die Viecher auch abhalten, 
Käseglocke drüber bringt auch nichts.



> Was ist das für ein genialer Filtersack?



Das war mal eine Selbstbaureuse gegen Goldfische (hat nie funktioniert) 
einfach aus Fliegengitter aus dem Angebot vom Discounter ein bischen 
Draht fertig ( CU bitte nur Isoliert). Als Schlammfangsack war der 
ideal.



> Welche (weissen) Rohre verwendest du da? Wie lang?



Im abgebildeten Fall waren es einfache 32er Elektrorohre. Wie lang, immer
 so stecken das eine Arbeithöhe entsteht wie es am besten geht. Mit 75er
 würde ich nicht versuchen, einerseits zu schwer und zu hoher 
Wasserdurchsatz. Bei deiner Teichtiefe müßte so was Sau gut gehen selbst
 bei Förderhöhe ü. 1m. Mal ans Rohrende ein Schleppgewicht und langsam 
über den Boden ziehen. Aber wo du mit den Schlamm dann hin machst weiß ich
 auch nicht.



> Ist das ein "normaler" Elektroinstallations-(FX-)Schlauch
> oder der, der innen keine Rippen hat?



macht´s nicht so kompliziert, das ist der Rest von einen Staubsauger 
bevor er der Entsorgung zugeführt wurde, oben ist gleich ein 
Entlüftungsventil eingebaut. Versuche immer alles so einfach wie möglich
 zu machen. Da muß alles herhalten was rumsteht und nix kostet.

@ Thomas



> as Ding stört mich wirklich, ich schiebe das von einer Ecke in
> die ander und es kann eigentlich in den Müll, nein, die Rohre und das
> Zubehör sind gut verwendbar.



Kann der nicht als Naßsauger missbraucht werden?



> Ich hoffe, Du verstehst meine Bewegründe etwas besser, ich brauch
> wirklich nicht filtern, da der Teich i.O. ist. Die Windkraft ist
> entsprechend nur Bastelspaß. Ich ertüftel mir wirklich gern meine
> eigenen Lösungen...



Klaro, versuchs doch mal mit der oben erwähnten Variante, wenn ein 
Kompressor vorhanden halten sich die Kosten (wenn man es nicht rumliegen
 hat) in Grenzen

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi liebe Schlammfreunde,

Da Dany und ich einen Teich mit blöden Pflanzen haben, müssen wir sicher auf Koifichfans oder Nikolais Variante zurückgreifen. 

Nikolais Varinte ist vielleicht nicht so effektiv, aber sehr einfach zu bauen (mit Gartenschläuchen eben). 
Ob das so funktioniert??? 

Koifischfans Variante ist sicher Leistungsfähiger, aber es müß alles Luftdicht sein (und ob das hinhaut???) 

Tierrettung findet in der Filtertonne statt und wie schon erwähnt, viel wird nicht zu retten sein. 

Aus diesem Grund denke ich, das man jetzt nochmal durchsaugen sollte um das frische Leben des Frühjahrs nicht gleich wieder aufzusaugen.

@Luci 
So einen Schlammsauger kann man wirklich nicht weiter verwenden, doch vielleicht zum Pfüten vom Hof saugen??? Keine Ahnung, seine Aufgabe wird werden, von links nach rechts geschoben zu werden, bis sich bei E-Dingens jemand seiner erbarmt. 
Ein Naß/Trockensauger für Auto Garage manchmal auch Hof ist praktischer.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Ah, mir dämmert´s, wieso eure Pflanzen den Dreck nicht wegmachen:
Die sind nicht blöd oder faul, 
DIE KOMMEN NUR  NUR NICHT DAZU, weil sie nicht HINGEHEN können!

Wie ich drauf komm?
In einem Tiefland-Gewässer voll nährstoffreichem Wasser 
wird sich IMMER eine Schlammschicht am Boden einfinden,
die dann mehr oder weniger hoch bewachsen ist.
Freie Schotterflächen gibt´s da ausschließlich dann,
wenn die durch Hochwasser oder sonstige Brachialgewalten geschaffen werden
und selbst die sind dann von kurzer Dauer und werden rasch besiedelt:
Zuerst von Biofilmen, die schon bald zu Rasen wachsen 
und dann dauert´s nicht lang und es sind auch die höheren Pflanzen da
... und spätestens DIE arbeiten brav!

Mit anderen Worten:
Ein Gartenteich wird nie einen Schotterboden haben wie ein Gebirgsbach,
AUSSER man tut das, was der Bach tut:
Ununterbrochen alle Steine umdrehen und laufend dazwischen wegsaugen.
Das ist allerdings "Arbeiten GEGEN die Natur" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes
und das war schon immer 

mühsam,
wenig erfolgreich,
schlecht für die Artenvielfalt
und garantiert eine endlose Geschichte.

Danke - soll machen wer will;
ICH hab ein üppig bewachsenes Tieflandgewässer 
und da kommt höchstens einmal auf kleinen Flächen mal ein Elch (ich)
und reisst alle Pflanzen mit Putz und Stingel raus (größere Tiere werden aussortiert),
damit nicht die gesamte Wasserfläche im Flachen zuwächst und es schön strukturiert bleibt.
(Ich will ja selbstsüchtigerweise die __ Molche nicht nur in der Schiebetruhe beim Aussortieren sehen!)
Im Winter (und da schadet´s garantiert keinen Viecherln) wird alles knapp unter dem Wasserspiegel abgemäht,
was die verrottungsfähige Biomasse erfolgreich reduziert und den Sepp Holzer freut
und Schlamm gesaugt wird ausschliesslich in der Tiefenzone tiefer als 3 m.
In den flacheren Bereichen, die NICHT bepflanzt sind, 
trampelt die Hälfte des Jahres eh der Elch rum
und drum sedimentiert dort nix dauerhaft,
weils keine Ruhe hat und ins Tiefe treibt.


----------



## Nikolai (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomas,

freut mich, daß Dir mein Vorschlag gefällt. Ich selbst habe auch noch keine Erfahrung mit dieser Form der Anwendung von Venturidüsen. Ich weiß nur, daß diese sehr effektiv arbeiten können. Der Wirkungsgrad ist stark abhängig von der Ausgestaltung der Düse. Also nach dem ersten Versuch nicht gleich aufgeben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

@Peter
Die Ablagerungen sind abgestorbene Algen vom letzten Teilwasserwechsel, weshalb ich sowas nie nie wieder mache. Du mußt immer die Teichgrößen betrachten und bei Deiner Teichgröße hat men eine andere Sichtweise. Bei mir soll der Teich einfach nur schön sein. Elche tauchen da nicht drin rum. Für die Erweiterung zum Schwimmteich habe ich keine Genehmigung bekommen, dann wär der Teich im Sommer voller Elche. 
Dafür haben wir ein blaues Ding mit jeder Menge Chemie im Garten stehen, grusselig. Mein Schwiegervater hat sich schon die Finger verätzt und da badet mein Kind drin....
Ein Schwimmteich wäre mir schon lieber, aber ohne Genehmigung gehts net.

Schöne grüne Fadenalgen stören mich gar nicht, die machens interessant. aber eine Mulmschicht im Teich und das bei Pflanzen, die ihr Futter nicht selber holen wollen... 

Durch den Mulm sieht der Teich braun und dreckig aus und das bei wirklich glaskarem Wasser. Ein bissschen gesaugt werden muß und da ich das nicht stendig machen will sind größere Investitionen sinnlos.

@Nicolai
Ich denke dieses Wochenende werde ich es testen. (Wenns denn nicht wieder regnet)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Thomas!
Warum genehmigt deine bessere Hälfte keinen Schwimmteich?
Das würde doch sauber das blaue Ding voller Chemie eleminieren!
Meine ist nach anfänglicher Skepsis überzeugt vom Schwimmteich
und immer wieder erstaunt, wie weich die Haut davon wird,
während sie nach dem Baden im Chlorbecken spannt.


----------



## karsten. (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> .............
> 
> Mit anderen Worten:
> Ein Gartenteich wird nie einen Schotterboden haben wie ein Gebirgsbach,
> ...



Hallo Peter 

Deine Worte stehen wie in Stein gemeißelt !  

nur 
so ist es eben nicht !  es geht schon  
der Weg ist das Ziel
naja 
nö
und ....... alles hat ein Ende 
.

ein Bild aus einem Früjahr





und eines im Herbst





gesaugt hab ich da gar nicht mehr , es war nix da zum saugen 

ok. vieleicht hatte ich auch ein bisschen Glück mit meiner Konfiguration 
ok. ich habe Blatter immer weitgehend entfernt oder keinen Eintrag zugelassen

meine "Filterei" war mit Skimmer, Spaltsieb und Absetzkammer immer ganz auf "Austrag" getrimmt
Regenwasserzufluss , bepflanzter Bodenfilter , richtig viele Amphibien und die ständige Ernte von __ Brunnenkresse  spielen da auch rein 

sicher noch ein paar Parameter und "Basteleien"

aber 

ein sauberer strukturierter Bodengrund geht schon und eingefahren sind es ein nur paar Handgriffe um so einen küstlichen .... Gartenteich fit zu halten .

wenn der Teich es zulässt würde ich auch immer den [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/17/]Schlamm entfernen [/URL]
und .......
es dann so versuchen hinzubiegen ,dass Keiner oder nur noch wenig anfällt.

es geht ! und sieht ... nett aus 

mfG


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Karsten!
Fakt ist:
Je eher der von uns angelegte Teich einem natürlichen Gewässer der näheren Umgebung entspricht,
um so geringer wird der Aufwand sein, ihn im entsprechenden Zustand zu halten:

Da kann jetzt selbstverständlich sein, dass hinter dem Haus der Wildbach rauscht
und somit sauberes, kaltes, sauerstoffreiches, aber nährstoff- und bakterienarmes Wasser 
in Unmengen verfügbar ist (da wird´s schwierig werden, einen Tiefland-Tümpel nachzubilden)
oder -wie bei mir- in nächster Nähe die Donauauen sind (da wird der Bergsee aufwändig),
aber selbstverständlich KANN man im Garten einen glasklaren Bergsee 
oder selbst ein Binnnenmeer (mit Salzwasser - schon gesehen!) realisieren,
nur steigt nicht nur der Aufwand proportional zum Unterschied zwischen der Biozönosen,
sondern wird auch das Ergebnis dem angestrebten Vorbild zunehmend weniger entsprechen,
so man es nicht als "Fische-Seerose-Wasser-und-sonst-gar-nichts" definiert.

Letztendlich muss einfach jeder für sich entscheiden,
wie weit er sich von der Natur entfernen will (und das wollen grundsätzlich wir alle!),
aber es muss eben jedem bewusst sein (oder manchen auch werden),
dass große Naturferne auch immer großen Aufwand bedeutet,
während der naturnahe Teich (so er richtig angelegt ist) 
mit einem lächerlichen Minimum an Pflege auskommt,
ohne deshalb vielleicht weniger "schön" zu sein.


P.S.: Mir gefällt dein Teich - schaut "gesund" aus
(wieso ich die Bilder erst in der Vorschau gesehen habe, wundert mich zwar, aber ok.),
mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Austrag biogenen Materials liegen wir auf einer Welle,
nur kann ich mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen, 
diverse Tiere durch ein Bogen-Spaltsieb aus dem Wasser zu holen
und sag jetzt nicht, da sind nie welche drin!


----------



## Ulli (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt verfolge ich schon seit Tagen interessiert die Diskussionen und kann die verschiedenen Standpunkte durchaus nachvollziehen. 
Da die Rubrik aber eigentlich "Technik im und am Teich" heisst und nicht "Stuhlkreis zu Saugen und Viecherl-Klauben" , möchte ich doch noch mal die Pragmatiker  fragen:

Was ist nun der Teichsauger, der mit wenig Aufwand und Geld, minimalem Arbeitsaufwand, wenig biologisch-schädigend den Schlurz und  die Fadenalgen aus dem Teich holt?

Also konkret: Ich habe einen K**rcher, Fadenalgen, etwas Schlurz am Grund, keinen Kompressor o.ä.
Ich möchte 2 mal im Jahr Algen und Schlurz absaugen, ohne Reinraumbedingungen im Teich zu wollen.

Soll ich nun: Ventruri-Zubehör für K**rcher kaufen, selber was aus altem Staubsauger und Gartenschlauch basteln oder einen O**ase Pondodings o.ä.  anschaffen? 

Fotos von meinem Teich sind im Profil hinterlegt, Euer Rat würde mir sehr helfen - mein Teich ist erst eine Saison alt und Fehlinvestitionen sind immer ärgerlich.

Danke und beste Grüße
Ulli


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Ulli!
Wenn dein Teich nicht so groß und so tief ist wie meiner,
ist deine Frage doch schon treffend beantwortet: Luci´s Mammut schlürft 
_mit wenig Aufwand und Geld, minimalem Arbeitsaufwand, wenig biologisch-schädigend den Schlurz und die Fadenalgen aus dem Teich._
Kaufen musst du außer billigen Elektroinstallationsrohren und ein bissl Fliegengitter
nur einen Werkstattkompressor um ca. 130 €, der auch sonst noch vielfältig einsetzbar ist.
Der Gartenschlauch wird aber einen zu geringen Durchmesser haben.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Ulli,

und wenn Dein Teich nicht so groß und teif ist wie Peter seiner greifst Du auf Nikolais oder Koifischfans Variante zurück. 

Für beider brauchst Du nur eine Tauchpumpe und Regentonnen zum filteren, wenn Du das willst. Das Ganze mit Rohren oder Schläuchen verknoten und fertig. 
Bei Koifischfans System mußt Du nur einen Dichtring in die Tonne einlassen und alle Rohre Luftdicht anbinden.

Als Empfehlung würde ich Sagen, alle Schläuche von Oben einlassen, dann bleibt die Tonne erhaltenten und kann wieder unter die Dachrinne. 

Mehr Versionen haben wir nicht. Doch ich hatte noch eine, da muß aber ein Schlammsauger zerlegt werden, also nicht gut.

Das Saugzubehör bietet in allen Versionen ein alter Staubsauger. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Karsten,´hi Peter

Ich gebe Euch beiden Recht, und will eigentlich den Mittelweg. 
Da seit der letzten Algenblütte (Teilwasserwechsel) die abgestorbenen Algen den Ganzen Teich bedeken, ist der teichgrund unansehnlich und stört mich. (Ich werd versuchen, ob ich es morgen früh zum Vergleich ein Bild machen kann) .
Nun kann ich warten bis die Pflanzen alles aufgefuttert haebn, oder ich sauge es ab. 
Da der Teich so eingefahren ist kommt es nicht mehr zu einer Algenblüte und somit wäre der Schlurz dauerhaft entfernt. Anderen Eintrag habe ich in sehr geringen Umfang und stellt nicht mein Problem dar.

Also, Schlurz darf zu einem gewissen Teil drin bleiben und Fadenalgen gehören auch in den Teich, die machen es urig finde ich. 
Einen Teich mit deutscher Reinlichkeit zu pflegen und zu putzen finde ich unsinnig und geht bei mir gar nicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ulli (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomas und Peter, hallo zusammen, 

OK, also ich mache das jetzt so, dass ich eine Schmutzwasserpumpe nehme (die leihe ich vom Nachbarn, dann ist es nicht so schlimm wenn Sie dabei draufgeht  ), dicke Schläuche anschliesse (1,5") und dann das Saugende an einem langen Stiel befestige.

Das andere Ende, an dem die Pumpe den Schlurz auswirft, lege ich in das Regenfass um zu sehen was da alles drin ist. 

Dann mit dem ansaugenden Schlauch mal über die Fadenalgen und den Grundschlurz fahren, müsste also dann weggesaugt werden. Anschliessend den Teich wieder mit Leitungswasser auffüllen.

Das kostet nur den Schlauch und vielleicht Nachbars Pumpe, sowie etwas Wasser. 

Wenn das nix wird, gehe ich einen Kompressor besorgen und probiere das mal aus, liest sich sehr gut, wobei ich fast nicht glauben kann, dass die Mammut auch Fadenalgen von der Steilwand rupft und absaugt.

Und wenn das auch nicht funktioniert mache ich den örtlichen O**se-Händler glücklich und kaufe ihm so ein Ding ab, dass dann 99% der Zeit in der Garage im Weg steht...

Das ist der Plan, wenn es Euch interessiert, halte ich Euch auf dem Laufenden?

Beste Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Ulli,

Deine Variante mit Nachbars Pumpe ist mit Sicherheit die Beste um gründlichst zu putzen. 
Du schredderst jedes Tier, was in die Pumpe kommt. Wenn Du alles mit Frischwasser auffüllst, warum willst Du es in ein Faß pumpen? Pump es doch gleich auf die Beete, das spart die Arbeit, die Tonne zu leeren.

Das Thema sollte tierfreundliche Schlammsaugmethoden aufzeigen. Deswegen sind die Pumpen immer hinter den Filter gesetzt, oder es wird mit Luft gesaugt. 

Aus diesem Grund kamm es zur Diskussion, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist Tierchen zu retten.

Wie Du es machen willst kannst Du ja für Dich entscheiden.
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ulli (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomas,

ja, entscheiden sollte jeder selber, was die Biologie angeht. Aber ist denn jetzt im Winter bei 10 ° Wassertemperatur überhaupt noch Leben in den Fadenalgen und dem Grundschlurz?

Die Insektenlarven etc. sind mit Sicherheit weg, Mikrobiologie ist natürlich existent aber die Entfernung des Schlurzes ist biologisch doch sinnvoll, da Sauerstoff-zehrend und Faulgas-bildend.

Ich werde im Frühjahr viel mehr Pflanzen einsetzen um Nährstoffe zu binden, Eintrag habe ich durch einen kräftigen Skimmer und wenig Bäumen ringsrum sehr wenig.  Aber im ersten Jahr wächst es halt noch etwas bescheiden im Teich.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Ulli,

genau, das muß jeder für sich und seinen Teich entscheiden. 
Mögliche zu schreddernde Tiere wären Junfische, Molsch, Schnecken, Käfer,... 
Die Microbiologie sortieren ist Quatsch.

Mach auf alle Fälle nächstes Jahr richtig Pflanzen rein und hör auf den immer wieder gebrauchten Spruch "Den Teich einfahren". Geduld bringt mehr als putzen. 
Du mußt der Biologie im Teich die Chance lassen sich aufzubauen um ein Gleichgewicht zu erreichen.
Pumpst Du die Biologie immer wieder ab, damit alles sauber ist wirst Du eher einen Problemteich haben, den Du ständig putzen mußt.

Vieleicht saugst Du gar nicht und läßt der Natur ihren Lauf? 
Wenn der Teich im Gleichgewicht ist wirst Du Dich drüber freuen, das Du so geduldig warst und nicht jeden Krümmel rausgesaugt hast,.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## StefanBO (18. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Im Winter (und da schadet´s garantiert keinen Viecherln) wird alles knapp unter dem Wasserspiegel abgemäht,
> was die verrottungsfähige Biomasse erfolgreich reduziert und den Sepp Holzer freut
> und Schlamm gesaugt wird ausschliesslich in der Tiefenzone tiefer als 3 m.





UlliW schrieb:


> Aber ist denn jetzt im Winter bei 10 ° Wassertemperatur überhaupt noch Leben in den Fadenalgen und dem Grundschlurz?
> 
> Die Insektenlarven etc. sind mit Sicherheit weg, Mikrobiologie ist natürlich existent aber die Entfernung des Schlurzes ist biologisch doch sinnvoll, da Sauerstoff-zehrend und Faulgas-bildend.


Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, jeder muss selbst entscheiden, was er haben und erreichen möchte.

Aber man sollte sich doch darüber im Klaren sein, dass jeder Eingriff Folgen hat (völlig wertungsfrei). Tiere und/oder Pflanzen werden dadurch benachteiligt oder gefördert, und durch die komplexen Wechselbeziehungen das gesamte Biotop.

Sowohl Schlamm als auch Pflanzen haben ihre Funktion im Biotop, sind für manche Arten unverzichtbar. Auch oder gerade im Winter! Was ist z.B. mit den Insekten, deren Eier grundsätzlich überwintern? Das geht ja nur entweder am Boden und im Uferbereich (im Schlamm) oder in Pflanzenteilen (vorwiegend direkt am Teich). *D.h., es kann und wird durchaus einzelne Arten geben, die durch derartige Maßnahmen keine Überlebenschance haben.* Oder gibt es dazu andere Meinungen (ich bin ja kein Biologe oder Ökologe)?

Und wenn es im Winter zu Problemen mit Sauerstoffarmut und Faulgasbildung kommt, hat das mehr Ursachen, als das bloße Vorhandensein von Schlamm. Ganz im Gegenteil, nicht selten fangen die Probleme und Hilferufe erst an, wenn ein ungestörter Teich mal so gründlich "aufgeräumt" und "gesäubert" werden, wie man hier immer wieder lesen kann.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Ulli,

Stephan hat es sehr schön beschrieben.
Ich mache mal eine Milchmädchenrechnung zum Verständnis auf, was wir alle meinen:
Dein Teich ist neu und Du ärgerst Dich über die Algen und diverses Sonstiges. Dann schaust Du Dir Bilder von Karstens Wasserqualiät an und willst das auch so. Die Überlegung: Alles Absaugen und schönes klares frisches Wasser rein.
Das ist der Fehler und Du wirst Dein Wunschziel nicht erreichen. (Doch mit schwerer Technik, wie viele Koifischanhänger)
Warum:
Du hast 100 Algen im Teich die Du samt des jungen Ökosystems absaugst.
Du bringst für 1000 Algen Nährstoffe ein und alle Gegenspieler sind im Sauger verschwunden -> heist es blüht wunderbar grün.
Jetzt mußt Du wieder saugen, damit alle Algen weg sind.
Schönes klares Wasser rein und es gedeien 2000 Algen prächtig im Teich, Gegenspieler sind auch wieder verschwunden.
Jetzt mußt Du wieder saugen, damit alle Algen weg sind.
Schönes klares Wasser rein und es gedeien 4000 Algen prächtig im Teich, Gegenspieler sind auch wieder verschwunden.
Jetzt mußt Du wieder saugen, damit alle Algen weg sind.
Schönes klares Wasser rein und es gedeien 8000 Algen prächtig im Teich, Gegenspieler sind auch wieder verschwunden.
Jetzt mußt Du wieder saugen, damit alle Algen weg sind.
Schönes klares Wasser rein und es gedeien 16000 Algen prächtig im Teich, Gegenspieler sind auch wieder verschwunden.
...

Wann willst Du fertig werden mit saugen?

Beispiel nicht saugen:
100 Algen sind im Teich, gut bepflanzen und den Eintrag reduzieren und warten. Irgendwann haben die Algen nichts mehr zu futtern und werden zusätzlich von den vielen Microtypen verputzt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## karsten. (18. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Einen hab ich noch


----------



## Ulli (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Thomas, hallo zusammen,

stimmt alles, muss ich mal darüber nachdenken und danke Euch für die vielen Infos dazu!

Ich kann sicherlich von Hand etwas nachhelfen und pflegen, damit der Teich so wird, wie ich mir das vorstelle und dazu zähle ich mal im ersten und zweiten Jahr Absaugen, bis die Pflanzen gewachsen sind und das System alleine zurecht kommt.

Keine Reinraumbedingungen - nur etwas Nachhilfe zur Selbsthilfe und dazu greife ich auch sehr gerne in die Technik-Kiste.

Ich versuche mal die Mammut-Pumpe zu bauen, das scheint mir vom Prinzip her clever zu sein und gemäß meinen Anforderungen nach "wenig Aufwand, biologisch OK" das beste zu sein. Ausserdem interessiert mich, ob das auch die Fadenalgen raussaugt und Basteln macht mehr Spaß als nur den Händler glücklich zu sehen.

Beste Grüße
Ulli


----------



## danyvet (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo liebe Viecherlschredderer, Steineputzer und Schlammsauger!

Ich muss mal kurz Einspruch erheben:


> Aber ist denn jetzt im Winter bei 10 ° Wassertemperatur überhaupt noch Leben in den Fadenalgen und dem Grundschlurz?
> 
> Die Insektenlarven etc. sind mit Sicherheit weg



FALSCH! Macht doch bitte mal die Augen auf, wenn ihr Fadenalgen und Schlurz rausfischt. Und Ihr braucht dazu kein Mikroskop. Auch bei den jetzigen Temperaturen wurrlt es nur so von Viecherln, gerade in den unerwüschten Algen und Schlurzen! Sicher, nicht mehr ganz so viele wie bei 20°C, aber immer noch massigst!!! Ich red jetzt gar nicht von Einzellern, Hüpferlingen, Rädertierchen etc. Von 2mm bis 10mm großen Libellenlarven, Eintagsfliegenlarven, Köcherfliegenlarven (besondere Nützlinge!!!) und ähnlichem Getier gibts wirklich viele. Selbst auf Laub, das vielleicht grad mal 1 Tag im Teich liegt. Auf jedem 2. Blatt sitzt so ein Viecherl. Auch extrem viele Baby-Schnecks sitzen da drauf. Und bei diesen Nützlingen tät es mir besonders leid, wenn ich sie töten müsste, nur damit´s hübsch aussieht. Und die zusammengepappten Fadenalgen am Rand liegen lassen, damit die Viecherl wieder rauskrabbeln, könnt ihr vergessen. Nicht mal ein erwachsener Molch schafft es, sich aus einem Netz von Fadenalgen an der Luft zu befreien. Nur __ Schnecken schaffen das. Alle anderen krepieren in ihrem Gefängnis 

Ja, das Argument, das mir Peter auch schon von Angesicht zu Angesicht gesagt hat, dass es besser ist, ein paar Viecherl zu opfern, als ALLE sterben zu lassen, wenn der Teich erst mal gekippt ist, hab ich immer wieder im Hinterkopf. Die Frage ist nur: kann mein Teich wegen ein paar oder vielen Fadenalgen und Schlurz kippen oder wird es sich doch von selbst regulieren? Ab wann ist es wirklich nötig, was zu tun, damit die Katastrophe nicht passiert? Muss die Katastrophe immer eintreten, wenn man nicht saugt?
Ein bissl off topic und doch nicht....
Bitte, versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will niemanden verurteilen, der saugt, aber ich hab halt so mein Problem damit, wenn ich genau weiß, dass ich viele Viecherl damit umbringe. Soll heißen, dass ich es bei meinem Teich nicht wirklich schaffe, wenns andere tun, kann/muss ich damit leben.


----------



## danyvet (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



UlliW schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal die Mammut-Pumpe zu bauen, das scheint mir vom Prinzip her clever zu sein und gemäß meinen Anforderungen nach "wenig Aufwand, biologisch OK" das beste zu sein. Ausserdem interessiert mich, ob das auch die Fadenalgen raussaugt



Ja, Ulli, das schafft die Mammutpumpe locker, außer sie sitzen extrem fest. Aber locker "herumschwimmende" Fadenalgen werden ohne Probleme aufgesaugt (ich hab selber eine kleine Mammutpumpe mit Peter´s Hilfe gebastelt, aber nur zum umwälzen, nicht zum Schlamm pumpen), und alles, was da am Grund in ein paar cm Umgebung lag, wurde gleich mal nach oben befördert


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Dany,

schön, dass Du Deine Meinung vertrittst, die ich sehr gut finde. 
Es ist sicher immer eine Fallbetrachtung. Früher hatte ich einen reinen Schlurzteich im Wald. Dort habe ich täglich Frischwasser eingelassen und Schlurz rausgeholt, egal wer dabei drauf geht, das Zeug mußte weg und der Teich war jeden Tag am kippen.

Der Teich ist aus dem Wald umgezogen und die Schlurzprobleme sind weg. 
Es gab lediglich einmal ein Problem, als wir im Urlaub waren haben die Schwiegereltern den Teich geputzt, danach sah er richtig Sch... aus (das glaubt Ulli eh nicht, der kauft lieber große Pumpen). 
Jetzt ist es an der Zeit ein wenig Schlurz rauszuholen. 

Fadenalgen stören mich nicht, die haben eine schöne grüne Saftige Farbe und warum will der Ulli die von der Steilwand abmachen? um das natürliche schwarz der Folie zur Geltung zu bringen? Man weiß es nicht. 
Die Algen arbeiten mit am Ökosystem, also dürfen an einem schönen Teich mitarbeiten. 
Also ich denke, ab und an sollte man reduzieren, bevor es einem über den Kopf wächst.

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Ulli (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Dany, hi Thomas,

sehe Eure Standpunkte, ich mag aber nicht zu viele Fadenalgen sehen weil ich sie nicht schön finde. Deshalb sauge ich sie etwas ab, bis die Pflanzen soweit gewachsen sind, dass es nicht mehr oder nur sehr selten nötig ist.

Ich mag eben keinen zugeschlurzten, eingeschlammten Teich haben. Ich denke 2 mal im Jahr Mammut-Saugen ist OK. Ja, ich mag Technik am Teich, besitze eine Pumpe, Filter, UVC und die sonst übliche Ausstattung, damit das System Teich unterstützt wird. 

Ein Teich ist kein Reinraum, aber pflegen möchte ich ihn schon! 

Ob in den Algen noch was wuselt wie Dany sagt, schaue ich mir morgen mal an wenn es nicht gerade schneit oder hagelt  und besorge mir mal die Teile für die Mammut!

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Da hat sich eine sehr interessante Grundsatzdiskussion entwickelt und ich respektiere eure Ansichten:
Bei Thomas gefällt mir sehr gut sein Blick für das große Ganze,
wie sich unser Eingreifen in weiterer Folge auf den Teich auswirkt.
Auch Dany kann ich nachvollziehen, denn auch für mich ist die Vorstellung widerwärtig,
dass ich die ganzen Molchkinder kompostiere, 
aber aus einer Scheibtruhe voll Mähgut sortiere ich keine Eintagsfliegenlarven,
um die dann ohne ihre Wohnungen wieder in den Teich zu kippen.
Ich mag auch wie der Ulli keinen zugeschlurzten, eingeschlammten Teich haben.

Ich denke, man muss da jetzt prinzipiell zwischen 2 verschiedenen Notwendigkeiten unterscheiden:
1.) Beim relativ neu angelegten Teich, wo die Algen die ersten pflanzliche Besiedelung darstellen,
wird die Fadenalgenentfernung möglicherweise ein- oder zweimal (!) erforderlich sein,
bis die Pflanzen soweit gewachsen sind, dass es nicht mehr (oder nur sehr selten) nötig ist.
2.) Bei mehrere Jahre alten Teich werden wir dem völlig natürlichen Prozess der Verlandung entgegenwirken,
um zu verhindern, dass wir unseren Kindern ein Hochmoor vererben
und unseren Ururenkeln ein kleines Erdölvorkommen.

Auch wenn ich eine sehr naturnahe Linie vertrete, darf man sich nichts vormachen:
Unsere Gartenteiche sind (in der Regel zu kleine) künstliche Gewässer, 
die sich der Natur überlassen zweifellos weiterentwickeln,
jedoch nicht unbedingt in eine Richtung, die wir gerne sehen.
Weder den Teich mit Fadenalgendecke, wo keine anderen Pflanzen mehr durchkommen
(sicher: die Natur repariert das schon, aber wollen wir darauf mehrere Jahre lange warten?),
noch den, der mit einer massiven Monokultur an (z.B.) Elodea vollgewachsen ist
und wo unter dieser dichten Schicht voll üppigem Leben eine finstere, sauerstofflose Todeszone entsteht,
werden wir einfach so hinnehmen, wie er ist - wir werden moderierend eingreifen.
Das bedeutet aber jetzt nicht, irgendwelche Brachialmaßnahmen zu setzen,
wie Algenmittelchen, Brottrunk, Totalreinigung, großer Wasserwechsel, restlose Entschlammung, ...
sondern gezielt und unter Berücksichtigung der Kreisläufe und der Auswirkungen darauf
frühzeitig an den richtigen Schräubchen zu drehen
und den Teich mit kleinstmöglichen Eingriffen auf einenm Kurs in die gewünschte Richtung zu steuern
bzw. in einem gewünschten Zustand zu erhalten.
Insbesonders die schlichte, aber gern übersehene Tatsache, 
dass unsere Teiche gegen das Grundwasser durch eine Folie (oder Beton) völlig isoliert sind
(ok, außer Coolniro-Andys nachahmenswerter Teich mit Grundwasserdurchfluss),
schafft durch fortwährende Akkumulation von verschiedensten Stoffen besondere Bedingungen, 
die ohne unser Eingreifen eine Einbahnstrasse in einen grünen Schlammsumpf darstellen.

Dabei kann die Technik durchaus hilfreich sein:
Durch sanfte Umwälzung verhindern wir uberwärmte Zonen stagnierenden Wassers, 
skimmen und Grobfilterung (ich meine WIRKLICH grob, sodass da ein Molch locker durchkommt!)
reduziert den Eintrag an Biomasse und Mähen sorgt für einen Austrag gebundener Nährstoffe.
Einen UVC lehne ich (außer im Schwimmbecken) grundsätzlich ab:
Der sorgt für klares Wasser, indem er jegliches Plankton (ja, doch, das gibt´s!) zu Matsch grillt
und diese glasklare Nährstoffbrühe pumpen wir dann wieder in den Teich.
Dort düngt sie 
a) weiteres Plankton, das wir wieder UVC-zermatschen und 
b) Fadenalgen, die durch diese Bedingungen prächtig gefördert werden!
Irgenwo werden die Nährstoffe eben in Pflanzenmasse umgesetzt
und wenn nicht in Schwebealgen (die grüne "Trübe"), 
dann eben in Fadenalgen, an die der UVC mit seinen lebensfeindlichen Strahlen nicht rankommt.
Die zwei Auswege sind:
Für nährstoffarmes (oder -loses) Wasser wie im Bergsee sorgen, was kaum realisierbar ist,
oder für ORDENTLICHEN Pflanzenwuchs sorgen
und damit meine ich nicht 2 Seerosen oder 3 Tannenwedel in Töpfchen,
die reglemäßig mit der Klobürste geputzt werden,
sondern starkwüchsige Pflanzen in der Röhrichtzone 
und vor allem große Bestände submerser (untergetaucht lebender) Pflanzen,
die den Fadenalgen eine starke Konkurrenz sind.

In meinem Teich findet man auch im Frühjahr nur sehr wenige Fadenalgen
(es wäre nicht einmal 1 Kübel voll) - die dürfen drinbleiben
und auch auf das natürliche Schwarz der Folie* auf der Steilwand lege ich keinen Wert:
Der dort wachsende kurze (wenige cm) Rasen ist doch ein toller Biofilter!


*) Boah ... genial! ... ich hab mich zerkugelt!

P.S.: Wem das zu langatmig war, der möge bitte rechts den Scrollbalken benutzen!


----------



## gartenfex (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich hänge mich hier mal mit rein. Ich denke, das man verschiedene Bereiche in einem naturnahen Teich/ Schwimmteich unterscheiden  und auch entsprechend behandeln muss. Wie bei unseren Schwimmteich mit durchfluter Sumpfzone. Da kann mann sehr gut trennen, wo mann saugen/ reinigen will und wo mann die natur wirken lässt. Ich sauge im Schwimmbereich einmal im Jahr den Boden, den Sumpf sauge ich überhaupt nicht. Bloss die Fadenalgen im Sumpf / Bachlauf fische ich mit einem Kescher heraus. Zum einem entziehe ich dem Teich damit viele Nährstoffe, zum andern kann ich die Algen am Sumpfrand lagern und es haben Tiere die möglichkeit zurück in den Teich zu wandern. Ausserdem sind die Algen, als Pflanzenjauche angesetzt, ein sehr guter Dünger für Gemüsse und Stauden. Wie Peter schon schreibt, ist ein Gartenteich schon von seiner bestimmung und funktion ohne Pflege kaum überlebensfähig. Wer sagt, er macht an seinem teich überhaupt nichts, macht sich selbst was vor.


Herzlichst Sepp


----------



## danyvet (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Sepp,

ich hoffe, du meinst mit "Sumpfrand" einen Bereich, wo noch Wasser ist. Sonst haben die Viecherl nämlich keine Chance, sich aus den Fadenalgen zu befreien.


----------



## gartenfex (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo danyvet
natürlich mit direktm Wasserzugang, auf dem Kiessubstrat im Sumpf/ --rand


herzlich Sepp


----------



## danyvet (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hauptsache, die Fadenalgen liegen noch im Wasser. Wasserzugang klingt schon wieder eher trocken... hmmm...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Ulli,

Ich will Dir nicht auf den Zeiger gehen, aber ich will es einfach los werden, damit Du Dich nicht ärgerst.
Ersteinmal mußt Du wie der Sepp es beschrieben hat Deinen Teich einteilen und für Dich festlegen, was will ich. 
Willst Du eine Koifischzucht aufbauen, sind wir warscheinlich allesammt die falschen Ansprechpartner.
Willst Du einen nätürlichen sauberen schönen Teich, dann geh es mit Ruhe und Gelassenhait an. Lass das Leben ersteinmal entstehen, ärger Dich nicht das es da ist, es sind Deine Freunde. 1-2 Jahre später stellst Du fest, das der Teich klasklares Wasser hat, alle Werte stimmen und dann holst Du die Schlurze raus. Wenn Du soweit geduldig warst, ist es dann fast egal, wie oft Du ein wenig putz in Deinem Teich. 
Bist Du ungeduldig, wirst Du nur putzen müssen. 

Also lass den Dingen seinen Lauf und wenn wirklich dicke Fadenalgen drin sind wickel die auf und tun sie in den Kompost.
Wenn Du jetzt schon den Boden saugst, holst Du alles Leben aus den kleinsten ritzen und verstecken, die sollen doch aber alle noch für Dich arbeiten. Warum willst Du Dir die Arbeit antun, die der Teich für Dich erledigt?

Ich versteh Dich, weils nicht unbedingt schön aussieht, aber lass ruhig.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Bist Du ungeduldig, wirst Du nur putzen müssen.
> ...
> Warum willst Du Dir die Arbeit antun, die der Teich für Dich erledigt?


GENAU so schaut´s aus.


----------



## luci (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Ulli,

Ich glaube du diskutierst hier auf ( fast ) verlorenen Posten. Es wird einfach nicht zur Kentniss genommen das du Kois in deinen Teich hast. Alle die der Meinung sind das eine schöne Schlammschicht gut ist, haben sicherlich noch nicht beobachtet was passiert wenn auch nur 25 cm Kois sich in den ach doch so schönen Schlamm stürtzen und ihn durchkauen. Vom optischen mal ganz abgesehen bringen sie dadurch erst mal alles in Lößung und demzufolge wird es Algenfutter.
 Es ist eine irrwitzige Idee nichts zu machen und alles seinen Lauf zu überlassen. Bei deiner Konstellation mußt du versuchen so viel Dreck wie möglich rauszuholen, sonst kannst du im Sommer drauf warten das er Kippt. Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen liegt er auch den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, solltest du nichts machen kannst du zum Algenernten dann schon mal einen extrabreiten Rechen besorgen.

Dein Ansatz wie du vorgehen willst ist nicht schlecht, es gibt bestimmt bessere Lößungen aber das ist erst mal

Gruß luci


----------



## Piddel (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



> damit meine ich nicht 2 Seerosen oder 3 Tannenwedel in Töpfchen,
> die reglemäßig mit der Klobürste geputzt werden




@DSP  

 hmmmm...... Überflüssig - sich der Probleme anderer User ( wiedermal ) spöttisch zu bedienen.

Eigentlich schade - der bisherige sachdienliche Stil deiner Beiträge hat mir besser gefallen.

Piddel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Doch, doch, da hat Luci schon recht:
Koi werden dir jede Schlammschicht durchgründeln und damit aufwühlen;
das ist eben ihr natürliches Verhalten, so leben Karpfen 
und so werden auch die Top-Koi der Welt gezüchtet und aufgezogen:
in mudponds - trüben Schlammteichen.
Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dir das nicht gefallen wird
und da wird bleibt dann nur die nicht artgerechte Haltung im schlammlosen Teich
mit einem Haufen Technik.

Piddels Reaktion verstehe ich absolut nicht:
Was kann daran falsch sein, die Fehler anderer Teichbesitzer zu erkennen?
Das versetzt uns in die Lage, die bei uns vielleicht doch nicht zu wiederholen!
Da liest man von jemand , der sich wundert, 
warum er laufend mit der Klobürste Fadenalgen absammeln muss,
trotzdem er ja EH Pflanzen hat (eben die 3 Tannenwedel in Töpfchen;
soll ja niemand sagen können, ich übertreibe oder überspitze!)
während mehrere hier im Forum mit dem UVC zwar das Plankton platt machen
und sich dann wundern, wieso in der Folge die Fadenalgen wachsen
("Versteh ich nicht - mein Wasser ist doch sooo klar!").
Das ist doch sehr lehrreich und erlaubt jedem denkenden Teichbesitzern
mit ein bisschen Verständnis für die biologischen Zusammenhänge,
das besser zu machen oder doch zumindest zu verstehen,
warum manche Maßnahme nichts bringt oder sogar kontraproduktiv ist, 
weil´s dann an einer anderen Ecke wieder losgeht.


----------



## danyvet (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Achso!! Ulli hat Koi! Na, dann wird er vermutlich auch nicht die von mir aufgezählten Kleinviecherln in seinem Schlurz haben, nehm ich mal an. Sorry, hab ich anscheinend überlesen.... ja, mit Fischteichen ist das natürlich eine andere Sache. Da kann man vermutlich ungeniert kiloweise Fadenalgen rausholen, ohne dass da ein Viecherl drin verfangen ist. Die werden ja eh alle vorher schon von den Fischen gefressen, oder?


----------



## Nikolai (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



je länger ich in diesem Thread oder auch im Forum lese, um so verwirrter bin ich, wer hier eigentlich welche Meinung vertritt.
Koi haben Barteln, dies weist sicher auf gründelnde Fische hin. Dem zufolge sollte bei einer artgerechten Haltung, dieses ihnen auch vergönnt sein. Daß damit eine gravierende Trübung einhergeht sehe ich nicht so.
Da Koi täglich von früh bis spät gründeln, werden ständig alle Schwebepartikel und in Lösung gehende Stoffe in Bewegung versetzt. Entweder sammeln sie sich am tiefsten Punkt des Teiches an, oder finden sich im Filter wieder. Legt man den Teich so an, daß ein stetiges Gefälle zum tiefsten Punkt führt und dort die Filteransaugöffnung plaziert ist, werden sich die Ablagerungen in Grenzen halten.
Anders verhält es sich in verschlammten Teichen, in die dann Koi oder Goldfische eingesetzt werden. In diesem Fall würde der anärob faulende Schlamm durchwühlt werden und das Wasser verderben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Koi haben Barteln, dies weist sicher auf gründelnde Fische hin. Dem zufolge sollte bei einer artgerechten Haltung, dieses ihnen auch vergönnt sein.


Bitte: DAS hab aber jetzt NICHT ICH geschrieben, 
aber ich stimme dem vollinhaltlich zu!

Allerdings wird damit SICHER eine gravierende Trübung einhergehen,
da jeder feine Schlamm einfach die (für uns unangenehme) Eigenschaft besitzt,
dass er einfach nicht zackig wieder sedimentiert.
Filtert man das ab und sorgt so für klares Wasser, 
gibt´s keinen Schlamm und damit kein artgerechtes Gründeln mehr.
Schnell sinken dagegen kleine Steine bzw. feiner Kies ab, 
aber ob DAS den Koi gefällt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen: 
definitiv nicht artgemäß.

Aufgrund der feinen Partikel-Zwischenräume kann nur eine sehr kleine Schlamm-Schichtdicke durch Sauerstoff erreicht werden,
weshalb feiner Schlamm (so er nicht mit viel Sauerstoff ununterbrochen durchgequirlt wird)
IMMER aerob ist.
(Die Tiere, die darin wühlen und graben, erüllen somit eine wesentliche Funktion,
können aber auch nur den aeroben Bereich vergößern.)


----------



## Nikolai (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Peter,

ich bleibe dennoch bei meiner Feststellung, das kleine, in Schwebe gehende partikel ausgetragen werden. Die Größeren setzen sich, der Strömung folgend schnell wieder ab. Es bleibt also eine dünne Schlammschicht erhalten, die aus größeren und nicht verrotteten Rückständen besteht. Die Trübung des Wassers ist unerheblich.
Sehr gut kann ich das auch durch mein Sichtfenster Beobachten. Der ursprünglich ungewaschene Sand, den ich als Bodengrund eingebracht habe, wird stetig von den Koi durchsucht. Mittlerweile ist der Bodengrund dadurch durchgewaschen, so daß keine Sedimentwolken entstehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (21. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Ist ja ein spannendes Thema geworden. 
Ich denke niemand sollte seinen Teich verschlammen lassen. Koi sollten auch leben wie Fische. Nikolai zeigt, das dies ohne Probleme möglich ist. (Er hat aber auch die schlimmen Algen im Teich...) 

Das ein blitzblanker Koiteich das beste wür die Tiere ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, auch wenn viele Meinungen in diese Richtung gehen. 

Das erste Einrichtungsjahr(e) sehe ich immer als kritisch, weil er nicht eingefahren ist. 
Wenn ein Teich nach den ersten Jahr eine meterdicke Schlammschicht haben sollte, ist grundsätzlich was schief und man sollte diese Standortprobleme lösen.

Man hat immer das Gefühl, als ob viele Koifischbestitzer der Meinung sind, dass  Ihre Fische nichts mit anderen "gewöhnlichen Fischen" zu tun haben. Ich bin schon der Meinung, das es auch bloß Fische sind. 
Die armen Schweine müssen nun aber im ultrasaubernen Schotter gründeln, was für ein Spaß. 
Das ist wie wenn ich meinen Hund in einem großen Zwinger halte und alle Stunde mit dem Besen anrücke, damit auch wirklich kein Dreck seine gutes Lebensgefühl versauen kann.

Man weiß es nicht. Meine Meinung ist ein guter Mittelweg sollte es sein und den sollte jeder für sich finden.


Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## luci (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo
 zusammen,

@Thomas



> Das ein blitzblanker Koiteich das beste wür die Tiere ist, kann
> ich mir nicht vorstellen, auch wenn viele Meinungen in diese Richtung
> gehen.



Das hat dsp doch eigentlich schon geschrieben was das beste wäre. Da ein
 Koi jedoch ein in der Natur nur bedingt lebensfähiges Kunstprodukt ist 
wollen die jenigen die sich damit beschäftigen auch was davon haben. 
Nähmlich sehen und nicht irgendwo vermuten.
Gehst du mal die Entstehungsgeschichte des Speisekarpfen durch (woraus 
ja der koi entstand) steht am Anfang der __ Wildkarpfen in Asien. 
Lebensraum stehende Gewässer bis mäßig strömende Flüße, also eine 
ziemliche Bandbreite. Nur das Flüße vor 100 - 200 Jahren nicht die 
allgemeine Dreckbrühe waren wie wir sie heute kennen. Es gibt auch bei 
den hiesigen Anglern den Ausdruck vom Flußkarpfen, damit sind nicht 
diese Mastschweine gemeint die im Supermarkt in der Kühlung rumkullern. 
Also ist es den Karpfen in seiner Entstehungsgeschichte nicht unbekannt 
wie Kies/Sandboden aussieht bzw. sich anfühlt; genauso wie klares Wasser
 dazu gehörte. Ganz so unnatürlich kann das dann auch nicht wieder sein,
 die Blankpolierten. Meiner Meinungnach geht es den meisten Kois besser 
als jeden Fisch der in einer Rinnenanlage dahin vegetiert um auf unseren
 Teller zu landen. Oder wie sieht es mit einen Wellensitich aus; mit 
deren Biologie sich kaum einer beschäftigt? Der fliegt am Tag unter 
Umständen mehrere hundert Kilometer, wie soll der das in 40 x 30 x 60 cm
 großen Käfig schaffen. Mit den Lebensumständen von Hühnern, Schweinen 
und Co. will ich hier keinen auf den Keks gehen.
 Erst mal da dran denken bevor man Urteile über Andere fällt die sich 
Mühe in andere Richtung geben. Deren Teichalltag nicht darin besteht 
Libellenlarven, __ Molche und anderes Getiers aus den Dreck zu fingern, die
 haben einfach Pech gehabt zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort oder rennt 
bei dir jemand vor dem Auto her, wenn du über die Autobahn bretterst, 
und fängt die ganzen __ Libellen & Co.weg die sich sonst in deine 
Scheibe verknallen?



> Das ist wie wenn ich meinen Hund in einem großen Zwinger halte
> und alle Stunde mit dem Besen anrücke, damit auch wirklich kein Dreck
> seine gutes Lebensgefühl versauen kann.



Du wirst es nicht glauben, das erledigt für uns die Schwerkraft und die 
Fische selber mit ihren Bewegungen, da nimmt keiner Schaufel und Besen. 
Das Zauberwort heist Bodenablauf. In der ganzen Zeit wo der fred hier 
läuft habe ich ohne etwas dazu zu tun zwei Eimer Vorstufen vom Schlamm 
rausgeholt. Um das mal bildlich darzustellen, nach einen Regenguß sollen
 vom Hof Pfützen beseitigt werden. Ich nehme einen Besen und kehre es in
 den Kanal, wärend Verfechter des Absaugens auf den Dach mit dem 
Naßsauger rumkletern und versuchen die Pfützen aufzusaugen. 
Kein weiterer Komentar.

Gruß luci


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Ach Luci...

wenn jemand seinen Teich absaugen will wird er möglicherweise keinen Trommelfilter haben oder der ist kaputt. 
Warum Koi immer zu so einem Steitfall wird weiß ich nicht, es sind Fische. 
Die werden auch Algen und Schlurz im Teich überleben und ein natürliches Umfeld für seine Tiere zu schaffen, heißt für einige nicht unbedingt, alles bis auf den letzten Krümmel zu putzen. 

Egal, nimms nicht so dramatisch, Deine Tipps werden immer gern angenommen.

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Also grundsätzlich muss ich Luci schon zustimmen:
Ein Karpfen (=Koi) MUSS nicht in einem trüben Wasserl leben,
denn ich beobachte diese Fische seit vielen Jahren in den wiener Donauauen
und da tauch ich ja sicher nicht, wenn die Sichtweite so toll wie in einem mudpond ist.
(Die schwankt je nach Jahreszeit zwischen 0,5 und über 5 m.)
Während die Klarheit den Karpfen offenbar schlicht egal ist (ihr Sehsinn ist ja nicht sehr ausgeprägt),
so leben die dort doch in abwechslungsreichen Unterwasserlandschaften
mit Schotterhängen und Schlammebenen, mit freiem Schwimmraum 
und mehr oder weniger dichten Beständen aus unterschiedlichsten Pflanzen
(hauptsächlich Myriophyllen und diverse Potamogetazeen).
Als Wildschweine des Wassers gründeln die den Schlammboden durch
(den Kies nie!) und zupfen und fressen von den Pflanzen.

Genau so stell ich mir ein Karpfenparadies vor 
und auch wenn´s vielleicht manche jetzt nicht glauben,
schwimmen dort ganz ohne jegliche menschliche Pflege auch mehrere große Koi herum;
so ganz orange (weiss nicht wie die heissen, aber die kommen eh nicht, wenn man sie ruft).
Mit einem klaren, aber pflanzenlosen Koiteich hat das aber nahezu nichts gemeinsam:
Da wird nicht gefüttert, es gibt kein UVC, keinen Brottrunk, keine Milchsäure,
aber __ Reiher, Störche und gefährliche __ Frösche (die bringen vielleicht Krankheiten!);, 
den Tierarzt sehen die nur, wenn er zufällig vorbeischwimmt
und dann hat er keinen weissen Kittel an, sondern ist in der Regel pudelnackig.,
Im Winter frieren die Altarme bis zu 25 cm dick zu und trotzdem wird nicht geheizt, 
keine Styrodurabdeckung und keine "Teichbälle" erfreuen die in der faden Jahreszeit,
für Eisfreihaltung sorgen nur selten die Biber, die einen am Ufer stehenden Baumriesen fällen,
aber die Lobau-Koi erfreuen sich dennoch seit seit Jahren bester Gesundheit.
Offensichtlich brauchen sie das alles nicht bzw. nur,
wenn sie in hohen Dichten in beengten Verhältnissen leben müssen.


P.S.: Mit den erbarmungswürdigen Käfigvögeln will ich lieber überhaupt nichts vergleichen,
aber es zieht sich leider wie ein roter Faden durch die Geschichte, 
dass die Viecher umso unnatürlicher gehalten werden,
je robuster sie sind.


----------



## Ulli (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



luci schrieb:


> Hi Ulli,
> 
> Ich glaube du diskutierst hier auf ( fast ) verlorenen Posten. Es wird einfach nicht zur Kentniss genommen das du Kois in deinen Teich hast. Alle die der Meinung sind das eine schöne Schlammschicht gut ist, haben sicherlich noch nicht beobachtet was passiert wenn auch nur 25 cm Kois sich in den ach doch so schönen Schlamm stürtzen und ihn durchkauen. Vom optischen mal ganz abgesehen bringen sie dadurch erst mal alles in Lößung und demzufolge wird es Algenfutter.
> Es ist eine irrwitzige Idee nichts zu machen und alles seinen Lauf zu überlassen. Bei deiner Konstellation mußt du versuchen so viel Dreck wie möglich rauszuholen, sonst kannst du im Sommer drauf warten das er Kippt. Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen liegt er auch den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, solltest du nichts machen kannst du zum Algenernten dann schon mal einen extrabreiten Rechen besorgen.
> ...



Hi Luci, hallo zusammen,

kaum ist man ein paar Tage verreist, schon verpasst man die wichtigsten Diskussionen  
Also ich denke ich mache hier nichts falsch, wenn ich den Teich solange nötig von den Fadenalgen befreie und den Boden erstmal lasse, dort sind nach einem Sommer ca. 2 cm Ablagerungen, die tatsächlich von den Koi - wie ihnen von Mutti Natur bestimmt - durchgegründelt werden und ich denke mal die aufgewirbelten Sedimente finde ich dann im Filter.

Sollte es mehr Schlurz werden, dann kann ich immer noch partiell absaugen. Wobei ich so gut wie keinen Eintrag habe, da keine Bäume in der Nähe sind und ein kräftiger Skimmer seine Arbeit verrichtet.

Einen kleinen __ Ahorn habe ich gepflanzt, der  mal Schatten spenden soll, bis dahin kommt im Sommer ein Segel drüber.

Die Koi sollen nicht im klinischen Reinraum wohnen, sondern in einem gepflegten Teich, der den Fischen und auch den Menschen gefällt - also nicht zu viel rumputzen, aber auch nicht verlottern lassen.

Trotzdem habe ich bei der Diskussion viel gelernt und wenn die Pflanzen dichter sind, denke ich hat sich das mit den Algen überwiegend erledigt (wenn nicht wird gesaugt!).  Die Extrem-Positionen hier vertete ich nicht, das richtige Mittelmass an Pflege und Naturbelassenheit ist für mich die Lösung.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Ulli,

genau so ist es richtig. 

Ich freu mich, dass Du nicht zum Klarwasserfreund geworden bist, saubermachen gehört ab und an dazu, sonst hätte ich den Fred nicht erstellt.

@Luci
Ich muß es noch loswerden, mein Hund tobt jeden Tag durch den Wald, frißt (bei Unachtsamkeit) Schei..., und ist manchmal mehr schwarz als weiß. 
Der muß natürlich dann manuell geputzt werden, er lebt noch und hat aber seine Freude am Leben. 
(Im immer frisch geputzen Zwinger mit Edelbetonboden????)

Wenn Kois gern gründeln, gehört viel Sand rein und der muß durchsetzt sein (siehe dsp), damit er "Spaß" am Gründeln hat. 
Im Delphinarium ist eine Vollzeitkraft zum bespaßen der Tiere eingestellt. Bei Dir?

Mich ärgern solche Meinungen sehr, es ist einfach so, als ob ich meinem Kind das Spielzeug wegräume, damit immer alles ordentlich ist (welchen Spaß hat Sie dann, ´wenn es den ganzen Tag zu Hause ist???)

Wieder sehr plakativ..., es geht nicht um verdrecken lassen, sondern einfach ein bisschen Natur zulassen.

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## luci (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

mh... man sollte sich als Koikichi nicht in die Diskusionen von Naturteichfritzen einklinken, jetzt diskutiere ich auf verlorenen Posten. Ursprünglich stand ja auch mal die Frage wie überflüsiger Schlamm entfernt werden kann und die Technik dazu. In dieser Beziehung dürfte ja auch im Koiumfeld am meisten zu finden sein. Jetzt wird es zur Grundsatzdiskusion was Koiteiche doch für ein Kreaturen verachtenswürdige Erfindung ist. Wer auf diesen Level weiterdiskutieren möchte sollte dann erst mal seinen Hund in den Wald jagen, dort ist er auch näher beim Wolf, was ja natürlicher ist als ein Zwinger oder Sofa.

@ Thomas



> Wieder sehr plakativ..., es geht nicht um verdrecken lassen, sondern einfach ein bisschen Natur zulassen.



Der allgemeine Koiteich sieht in manchen Augen wohl aus wie ein Pool nur schwarz angeschmiert, meiner nie. Habe heuer knapp 2 Pkw Anhänger voll Grünzeugs entsorgen müßen. Auf den pic mal ein Ausschnitt, da ist auch noch Platz für __ Schildkröten die ich auf der Straße aufgelesen habe. Die Schwertlielien sind da 1,80 m hoch plus dem was im Wasser steht. Da mußten 3 Mann ran um die rauszuheben. Und warum soll ich auf solche Schattenspiele verzichten.

   

Warum Bodenablauf ?
 Da sind ziemlich genau 18 kg Fisch drin, die benötigen pro Tag ca.1% des Körpergewichtes an Erhaltungsnahrung. Um zu wachsen und Reservedepots für den Winter anzulegen mind. 2%. Zu best. Zeiten auch mal bis zu 5%, das sind pro Tag in der Saison durchschnittlich  350 - 400 g hochenergetischen Futters. Somit füge ich dem System mathematisch, physikalisch und chemisch was zu. Nur kann das alles nicht in Biomasse umgewandelt werden, dem zufolge müßen Vorstufen entfernt werden. Zum füttern bin ich u. a. durch das Tierschutzgesetz verpflichtet. Dein Hund sucht sich sein Futter bestimmt auch nicht im Wald, also fütterst du ihn. Dem zufolge entfernst du auch seine Hinterlassenschaften (wenn nicht möchte ich mal dein Rasen sehen) ich mache nichts anderes.



> Mich ärgern solche Meinungen sehr, es ist einfach so, als ob ich meinem Kind das Spielzeug wegräume, damit immer alles ordentlich ist (welchen Spaß hat Sie dann, ´wenn es den ganzen Tag zu Hause ist???)



Da schmeißt man einfach eine Hand voll Futter in die Pflanzen, das schmatzt noch nach Stunden. Dazu brauche ich nicht die Intelegenz eines Delphinlehrers.

@ Ulli



> Die Extrem-Positionen hier vertete ich nicht, das richtige Mittelmass an Pflege und Naturbelassenheit ist für mich die Lösung.



Ich hoffe das Bild zeigt meinen Standpunkt das sich das verbinden läßt. Letzte Saison waren die Algen nicht der rede Wert, aber sicher vorhanden.

@ dsp

Das mit den Kois in den Altarmen ist nachvollziehbar 

ich hatte geschrieben



> Koi jedoch ein in der Natur nur bedingt lebensfähiges Kunstprodukt ist



Die Bedingung ist das er zB schon mit einer gewissen Größe eingesetz worden ist ( warscheinlicher entsorgt) die ihn für die meisten Räuber unatraktiv macht. Übermetrige __ Hechte sind dort bestimmt auch nicht alle 10 m zu finden. Trotz das sie bunt sind können sie auch noch schwimmen und ggf. abhauen. 
Es gibt aber auch noch eine natürliche Mutation (Xantorismus) auch Goldkarpfen genannt die Regional häufiger auftreten kann, Färbung von gelb bis kräftig orange, nicht verwechseln.

Gruß luci


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Mich freut dieser tröt ganz besonders: 
Zeigt er doch, dass Leute mit unterschiedlichen Zielsetzungen 
durchaus fruchtbar und kultiviert miteinander diskutieren können
und dabei auch Sinnvolles und vielleicht auch Neues rauskommt. 

Das mit den Extrem-Positionen und dem Mittelmass an Pflege und Naturbelassenheit gefällt besonders, 
denn ganz genau das ist es, was wir verwirklichen wollen,
obwohl´s jeder halt ein bissl anders definiert.
Ich will in meinem Teich keinen Filter und nicht viele Koi,
reiss aber vor dem Fingerspitzengefühl, dass Luci´s Teich zeigt, den Hut.
(Na gut - hab keinen Hut und der Pelz bleibt drauf, aber gefallen tut´s mir trotzdem.)

Off Topic: Die Lobau-Koi sind bestimmt keine natürlichen Goldformen, 
sondern allerhöchstwahrschinlichst ausgesetzt,
aber ich freu mich trotzdem immer, wenn ich sie seh: 
Zeigt das doch, dass es bewundernswerte Zuchtauslese und Selektion gibt,
die die "betroffenen" Tiere NICHT zum nur unter permanenter Betreuung lebensfähigen Krüppel macht;
DIESE Koi schwimmen mit ihren grauen Artgenossen fröhlich und unbeirrt durch die Altarme.
Große __ Hechte gibt´s da schon (und wie große - deutlich über oberschenkeldicke!),
aber der unbestrittene König der Augewässer ist der __ Wels:
Da konnte ich schon 3 m lange beobachten - aus allernächster Nähe.
Auch wenn der sicher auch größere Karpfen zum Abendessen speist,
sieht der aber offenbar so schlecht, 
dass er die Koi auch nicht leichter erwischt als andere Karpfen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo alle Mitleser und schreiber,

Digicat (Helmut) hat bei den Einsteigerfragen den Tröd "Wie sauber sollte ein Teich sein eröffnet? . (Fortsetzung von unseren ganzen Bauanleitungen). Lasst uns umziehen, und eine spannenden Tröd daraus machen. 
Ich denke, wir verstehen uns jetzt besser und können Einsteigern verschieden Varianten darstellen. 

Ich denke, wir haben hier genug Bauanleitungen entwickelt, haha...

@ Luci 
Ja ja, die Natuerteichfritzen und die Koifritzen...
Da ich keine Bilder von Deinem Teich gefunden habe, hatte ich wirklich eine andere Vorstellung von Deinem Teich. Meine Vorstellung war ein Blitzblanker Pool, in dem um Gottes Willen keine Pflanzen reingehören. Peter hats geschrieben, es ist schön diskutieren zu können und würden hier im Forum nur immer "ja toll" antworten, bräuchte man es nicht. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Ulli (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

da die Harmonie der Diskussion jetzt unerträglich ist  - will ich doch aber mal deutlich sagen:

Luci hat einen tollen Teich mit klasse Fischen und super-dichter Bepflanzung - Kompliment ! 
Damit hast Du natürlich viel weniger Stress mit den Algen, genau so werde ich es auch machen: Viel Grün am Rand, wenig Schlurz & Co. im Wasser und die Technik sorgt dafür, dass ich die lieben Koi auch sehe.

@Alle: Sehr interessante Diskussion, ich glaube wir sind gar nicht so weit auseinander, denn keiner will einen gefliesten Pool für Koi ohne Grün und keiner will ein Moor mit schwarzer Brühe nur für __ Molche. Dazwischen möge jeder sein Level finden.

Mir ist dabei wichtig, dass sich die Tiere wohlfühlen und die Menschen damit happy sind.

Jetzt könnten wir noch diskutieren, ob man den Teich im Winter heizt, damit die Fische nicht so frieren  ?? Oder Kälte den Fischen gut tut ?

Viele Grüße aus dem kalten Schwaben
Ulli


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Jetzt höre aber uff...

Fische werden nicht geheitzt. 
Doch bei einige Koifans...

Lass sie leben, ist meine Antwort drauf, zumal wir das schon ausgiebig diskutiert haben und deswegen fast aus dem Forum geflogen sind. Willst Du doch nicht?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*



UlliW schrieb:


> ... denn keiner will einen gefliesten Pool für Koi ohne Grün ...


Naaaa, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher:
Direkt WOLLEN tut das vielleicht niemand,
aber viele sorgen offensichtlich durch die Bedingungen, die sie schaffen, genau dafür:
Chronischer Überbesatz viel zu kleiner, viel zu flacher "Teiche", 
die nicht für die Fische, sondern ausschließlich nach optischen Kriterien angelegt wurden,
sorgt für gestresste und wenig krankheitsresistente Fische, zwischen denen __ Parasiten High-Life feiern,
was nur durch Sauberkeit, massiven Technikeinsatz und Medikamente im Zaum zu halten ist.
(Ich verkneif´ mir, die Beträge zu verlinken, aber wer will, findet sie sicher!)
Etliche Teichbesitzer sorgen durch Filterexperimente, durch Zufügen eigenartigster Fremdchemikalien ("Wasserpflege")
oder monatelange Dunkelhaft (Styrodurabdeckung) nebst luftgetriebenem Aufrühren der thermischen Wasserschichtung 
und unnatürlichem Heizen für extreme Schwankungen in der Wasserchemie, 
die unter anderem sogar zum Absterben der sonst so robusten Fadenalgen sorgen 
und wenn die dann nicht weg sind, kommt Agenex rein.
Sollten da wider Erwarten irgendwelche Wasserpflanzen überlebt haben
(und damit meine ich definitiv KEINE Seerosen, die für die Biologie im Teich erstaunlich wenig leisten),
fressen die sowieso die Karpfen, die sonst nur Trockenflocken aus der Dose bekommen.
Gründeln dürfen die schon, aber nur zwischen groben Steinen - Schlamm würden die aufwühlen! 
Wenige Jahre währendes Überleben (mit Tierarzt) wird dann als "wohlfühlen" gedeutet.

Ist vielleicht ein bissi überzeichnet und wird (hoffentlich) so konzentriert nicht in EINEM Teich auftreten,
aber einem aufmerksamen Leser des Forums ist das alles schon untergekommen;
da hab ich absolut NICHTS erfunden!

Lucis wirklich schöner Teich ist da schon etwas ganz Anderes,
auch wenn ich auf den tollen Fotos keine submersen (untergetaucht lebenden) Pflanzen gesehen habe.
Die kann man durch emerse Sumpfpflanzen nicht so einfach ersetzen,
die würden nicht nur den Fischen Spaß machen, 
sondern auch der Wasserqualität gut tun!


----------



## luci (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

Also mit dem verschieben auf komando sehe ich das ähnlich, zumal die fragestellung hier präzieser ist als die relativ allgemein formulierte von helmut.

 Vieleicht bekommen wir ja wieder den bogen zum kern des themas. Allein begründet durch den vergleich der klicks mit der zahl der aktiven beteiligten. Dieses begründet ein nicht unerhebliches interesse an der sache an sich. Aber hier ergibt sich das problem solcher foren an sich, das der größte teil (über 90%) nur mitleser sind. Aus meiner Aquarienforen zeit weis ich aber das viele abgeschreckt werden durch den teilweise puren gigantismus egal in welcher hinsicht. Bei den koifritzen sind die zum größten teil die finanziellen beträge mit den teilweis kaum gerechtfertigt rumgeworfen wird. Wo anders geht es mit der größe los, was aber eine gegebene tatsache ist, die so und so gesehen werden kann. Wer möchte sich schon outen und sagen ich kann das nicht so, also halt ich die klappe und gut is. Aus diesen grund kommen deshalb auch wenige fragen zusammen die den kern der sache dienen und zu solchen ausschweifungen führen wie hier gerade.

@ dsp



> Ist vielleicht ein bissi überzeichnet und wird (hoffentlich) so konzentriert nicht in EINEM Teich auftreten,
> aber einem aufmerksamen Leser des Forums ist das alles schon untergekommen;
> da hab ich absolut NICHTS erfunden!



es ist leider genau die tatsache
da mein ansinnen auch nicht in der richtung liegt kann ich für mich behaupten (außer das ich keinen schlamm aus schon angeführten gründen dulde) nichts zutrifft. Chemikalien besitze und besass ich gar nicht, vom wassertest mal abgesehen. Keine uv und dgl., selbst die luft zur wasserumwälzung holeich nach einem meter reaktionsstrecke wieder raus so das im teich selber keine einzige blase zusehen ist.
Ja, jetzt kommt das große aber, überbesatz der wird in über 75% aller fälle gegeben sein. Um das auf den punkt zu bringen, für deinen teich wären dann 5 kois bei so 50 cm optimal und da sind wir wieder bei den punkt sehen oder vermuten. Da kois auch noch unatürlich sind nimmt man naturfarbene und ist bei warden vor geraumer zeit eimal gesichtet. 

Es wird wohl immer zündstoff geben, es sei denn man nimmt einen beamer und projeziert sie sich auf den rasen, ist wohl noch eine marktlücke.



> Lucis wirklich schöner Teich ist da schon etwas ganz Anderes,
> auch wenn ich auf den tollen Fotos keine submersen (untergetaucht lebenden) Pflanzen gesehen habe.
> Die kann man durch emerse Sumpfpflanzen nicht so einfach ersetzen,
> die würden nicht nur den Fischen Spaß machen,
> sondern auch der Wasserqualität gut tun!



Die submersen waren drin, aber irgend wann bekommt mal einer von den viecherl appetit auf was grünes auser löwenzahn salat & co dann sind die submersen (myrophylum, eloda, potaponogetum ua.) in kürzester zeit geschichte. Nachsetzen zwecklos. Den rest haben die __ schildkröten erledigt,für die sind selbst stratiotes (__ krebsschere) ein warhaftiger leckerbissen. Kompromisse müssen wohl ständig eingegangen werden.

Wasserqualität, gut zum kaffeeekochen würde ich es wohl nicht haben wollen, doch ist die laut meinen meßwerten besser als das bei uns aus der leitung.

Gruß luci


----------



## jochen (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi,



luci schrieb:


> Wasserqualität, gut zum kaffeeekochen würde ich es wohl nicht haben wollen, doch ist die laut meinen meßwerten besser als das bei uns aus der leitung.



[OT]na, na, na..., wo wohnst du denn?
und was hast du alles gemessen?
Mit was kochst du Kaffee?[/OT]

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## koifischfan (25. Nov. 2010)

*Zielstrebig am Thema vorbei*

Naja, der Thread gehört schon in Plauderei.



> Allein begründet durch den vergleich der klicks mit der zahl der aktiven beteiligten. Dieses begründet ein nicht unerhebliches interesse an der sache an sich.


Wenn du/ihr mein(s)t. 
Ich schaue gelegentlich rein um zu lesen, worüber sich die Leute hier und jetzt behaken.


----------



## jochen (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Zielstrebig am Thema vorbei*

Hi,



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ich schaue gelegentlich rein um zu lesen, worüber sich die Leute hier und jetzt behaken.




Da gibts aber Besseres, ziehe dir die Staffeln von Big Brother rein...

Grüssle,
Jochen.


----------



## luci (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo zusammen,

@Jochen



> na, na, na..., wo wohnst du denn?
> und was hast du alles gemessen?
> Mit was kochst du Kaffee?



Ob das was mit den wohnort zu tun hat bezweifle ich da das wasser bei uns nicht regional gefördert wird, sondern über ferntrassen kommt. Aber es ist die umgebung von weimar/jena wen`s von interesse ist.

Ich messe nur die werte die mich interressieren nitrit, nitrat und phosphat.Da mir insgesammt nur 3 wässer zur verfügung stehen ( teich, brunnen, leitung) ist der vergleich nicht allzu schwierig.Gh, kh und ph unterliegen minimalsten schwankungen sodas keine regelmäßige kontrolle vorgenommen wird. Phosphat immer unter meiner nachweißgrenze, nitrit nur im leitungswasser aller minimalste anfärbung aber so gering das keine wertermittlung möglich ist, teich und brunnen nicht nachweißbar. Nitrat, im teich und brunnen schwankend zw. 0 bis 20 mg/l, leitung konstant 30 mg/l. Diese werte reichen mir, ich brauche keine meßorgien so das ich jedes mal wenn eine krähe ausversehen reinsch... eine sms bekomme das die werte nicht stimmen. Tech. machbar und auch praktiziert, in meinen augen ziel verfehlt.

Das teichwasser hat einen angenehmen geruch nach waldmoss, nur ist mir noch keiner unter gekommen der sich aus __ moos tee kocht, im kaffe brauche ich das aroma auch nicht.
Wenn jemand probleme damit hat das da fische in den wasser rumgeschwommen sind sollte sich mal mit dem thema wasserasseln in trinkwassernetz beschäftigen, da wird es ganz lecker. 



> Da gibts aber Besseres, ziehe dir die Staffeln von Big Brother rein...



... toll womit du dich alles auskennst, einen großen bruder zum reinziehen. Ist das der neumodische nachfolger vom schwarzen afgahnen oder doch was aus den sprachgebrauch der jungs vom anderen ufer? Nix für ungut, viel spaß dabei.

Gruß luci


----------



## jochen (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hi Luci,

mein Beitrag bestand ja nur darin zu erfahren, in wie fern du deine Werte, und was genau für Parameter du misst.
Wie du dein Teichwasser mit dem Trinkwasser vergleichst, eben die Parameter, und was für Parameter im Teich wirklich besser sind als die im Leitungsnetz.

Meine Frage nach dem Wohnort war nur angedacht, damit ich weiss an was für einen Wasserleitungsnetz (Anbieter, Gesellschaft) du angeschlossen bist, da es mich einfach interessiert, wo, und was für Wasser geliefert wird.

Zum Kaffee,
ich glaube kaum das du wirklich lieber mit Teichwasser Kaffee kochst, als mit dem Wasser deiner Wasserversorgung.

Naja, besten Dank für deine Verunglimpfungen mir gegenüber, (macht dir so was Spass??)
leider wird hier im Forum das Hobby vergessen,
 richtig gute fundierte Diskussionen, oder Weitergabe eigener Erfahrungen, ob positiv oder negativ, gibt es kaum noch, statt dessen wird nur noch aufeinander herum gehackt,
das brauch ich nicht, und habe es vor allem nicht nötig...

es gibt Besseres...

Jochen.


----------



## quadbiker (22. März 2011)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und hab da auch mal eine Frage zu. Und zwar habe ich einen Teich von circa 1300000 Litern. Der Teich hat eine circa 20 bis 40 cm dicke Schlammschicht. Ich habe eine Benzin betriebene Frischwasserpumpe die 36000 Liter/Stunde schaft. Diese nutze ich um im Sommer den Wasserstand aufrecht zu erhalten. Ich wollte mit ihr einen Schlammsauger bauen fals es geht. Nun wollt ich mal wissen ob es möglich. Meine Kollege sagte das es gehen müsste wenn ich auf der Ablaufseite ein y Stück nehme. Sprich ich pumpe Wasser aus dem Teich und am y oder t Stück schliesse ich ein Schlauch an mit dem ich Schlamm mit ansaugen und abpumpen kann. Dies sollte der Pumpe dann ja eigentlich nicht stören da sie ja nur Sauberes Wasser pumpt. Meint ihr das das Funktionieren kann, oder wisst ihr wie man das sonst machen kann???

MfG Matthias


----------



## Nikolai (24. März 2011)

*AW: Schlammsauger Eigenbau*

Hallo Mathias,
mit einem einfachen T- oder Y-Verzweiger wird es nicht funktionieren. Das Venturi-Prinzip basiert darauf, dass bei einer Querschnittsvergrößerung im durchströmten Bereich ein Unterdruck entsteht. Wenn das Wurzelende vom Y einen größeren Durchmesser hat als die Schenkel, dann würde es sicher funktionieren. Du kannst Dir damit behelfen, indem Du in einem Schenkel den Querschnitt reduzierst und über Diesen das Wasser zuführst.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Lorenz82 (21. Apr. 2014)

hallo zusammen,

hab mir jetzt auch mal nen schlammsauger zusammen gebastelt. funktioniert ähnlich diesen 2 Modellen, allerdings kosten diese  einige tausend euro.

pondball hw 300
vak1

habe einfach eine tauchpumpe genommen, die untere abdeckung mit den 2cm Löcher abgeschraubt und in ein 160er kg rohr mit Silikon geklebt und mit den vorhanden schrauben fixiert. passt perfekt. die restlichen rohrverbindungen wurden angeschliffen und auch mit Silikon verklebt (inkl. Gummidichtung). in dem Y verteiler ist noch ein gelochtes (D=13mm) 1 Meter langes 110er kg rohr mit Stöpsel eingehängt, welches als abscheider für steine, Lebewesen und anderen teilen, welche nicht in die pumpe gelangen sollten dient. der Deckel wird über Unterdruck durch die pumpe und einem o ring abgedichtet. somit kommt man sehr gut an den abscheider, um ihn zu entleeren. der auf dem bild zu sehende Aufbau inkl. 15m schlauch bringt ca 15000 l/h. Saug- und druckschlauch haben DN50. das ganze system ist normalsaugend, also nicht selbstsaugend. von dem her wird der sauger fast komplett im Teich versenkt und dadurch auch befüllt ( ohne Deckel). hin und wieder steigt der sauger im betrieb aus dem Wasser und schwimmt wenn Luft gezogen wird. ist aber nicht schlimm, da der tiefste Punkt immer die pumpe durch ihre masse ist und diese somit genug Wasser saugen kann. 

hab ihn erst einmal so richtig getestet. 2 Kleinigkeiten werde ich noch optimieren. 
zum einen ist der 50er spiralschlauch relativ unhandlich, diesen werde ich evtl noch mit einem 38 er schwimmschlauch erweitern (habe mal gelesen das der druckverlust beim 38er schlauch ca 3 mal größer ist als beim 50er und ich habe leider keinen 50er schwimmschlauch gefunden)
mit dem saugbesen bin ich auch noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden (siehe Bild). für 1.99 € kann mann auch nicht mehr erwarten. einige Borsten knicken in Richtung saugeinlass und dort bleiben algen hängen. außerdem werde ich noch eine gummilippe anbringen, damit nur von unten abgesaugt wird. 

ach ja! die kosten

Rohre ca 30 euro
Feuerwehrschlauch 15m 30 Euro, Spiralschlauch 15m 46 euro
pumpe gebrauch 25 
kugelhahn zum leistungsreduzieren 10 euro
tüllen und Kupplungen ca 20 euro

was meint ihr. für fragen oder Kritiken bin ich immer zuhaben.

lg


----------



## Lorenz82 (28. Sep. 2014)

Hallo! Ist eine Schmutzwasserpumpe von einhell! Hat glaub ich 17m^3 bei 8 m förderhöhe und 500 watt! Max Leistungen is glaub ich 700-800 watt! Max Korngröße 18 mm!


----------



## Lorenz82 (28. Sep. 2014)

Ich bin erst wieder in ein paar tagen zuhause. Aber schau morgen mal auf meinem laptop nach ob da noch bilder drauf sind wo man des besser erkennen kann. Aber im Endeffekt habe ich am kg rohr ein U ausgeschnitten in das praktisch der druckstuzen rein passt! Die pumpe ist übrigens das silberne teil unten rechts im bild und ist ca 5 cm in das rohr reingesteckt Da sich die pumpe im betrieb unter wasser befindet schwimmt der schwimmer. Das stromkabel ist auch auf der außenseite. Fotos kann ich noch reinstellen!


----------



## Lorenz82 (30. Sep. 2014)

Zum besseren Verständnis hier noch ein Foto. Die Pumpe passt sehr genau in die Muffe und  mit ein bisschen Silikon ist das auch dicht und stabil!


----------



## Lorenz82 (1. Okt. 2014)

Super, das freut mich,
kleiner Tip. An der Teleskopstange merkt man jedes Gramm mehr vom Saugbesen. Hab mir jetzt eine leichte Saugglocke aus einer transparenten Tupperbox gebaut. Wiegt nur einen Bruchteil und hat weniger Verlust beim saugen (meine Grundoberfläche besteht allerdings rein aus groben Kies, ob das bei einer Folie gut funktioniert bzw. evtl festsaugt ist die andere Frage). 
Falls du den Deckel genau so wie bei mir mit O-Ring ausgeführt hast funktioniert er wie ein Rückschlagventil. Es kann nichts rein aber raus wenn kein Unterdruck herrscht! Sprich, schaltet man die Pumpe aus läuft das Wasser welches sich im Saugschlauch befindet noch etwas nach und drückt die Luft aus dem System. Ist praktisch selbstentlüftend. Man muss nur aufpassen, dass der Deckel nicht komplett abhebt und dann auf den Teichboden sinkt  für diesen Fall habe ich bisschen Styropor reingeklebt


----------

